# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Apple Mac Mini. Προσιτό Mac ή Μούφα;

## teacake

Η Apple παρουσίασε το Mac Mini, το οποίο είναι ουσιαστικά ένα barebone pc. Βγαίνει σε δύο μοντέλα, ένα με 40GB σκληρό, 256 MB RAM και επεξεργαστή G4 στα 1,25GHz, και ένα με 80GB σκληρό, 256 MB RAM και 1,42 GHz επεξεργαστή G4.Το λειτουργικό είναι φυσικά το MAc OS X 10.3. Το μηχάνημα είναι πολύ μικρό, πανέμορφο και τιμάται 499 $ το μικρό μοντέλο και 599$ το μεγάλο. Βέβαια είναι τελείως γυμνό, δηλαδή δεν έρχεται ούτε με πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι. Εμένα πάντως αρχίζει να με τρώει η τσέπη μου. Ε ρε και πήγαινα για αναβάθμηση σε Athlon64...
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο http://www.applestore.com

----------


## vasper

Wow!!! μέχρι 80Gb δίσκο.... Να πετάξω τους 4 200άριδές μου... Απάτη είναι με αυτήν την επεκτασιμότητα. Φτιάχνεις καλύτερο PC για λιγότερα χρήματα.

----------


## toro

> Ε ρε και πήγαινα για αναβάθμηση σε Athlon64...


Κι'εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο....

Προσωπικά με προβληματίζει λίγο η κάρτα γραφικών, η οποία είναι 32MB dedicated, αλλά λόγω του ότι δεν παίζω παιχνίδια ούτε έχω απαιτήσεις δεν με πολυαπασχολεί.

Υπ'όψιν βέβαια ότι PS/2, serial ports κτλ. ξεχάστε τα, για MAC μιλάμε. Ότι θέλετε να βάλετε, εκτυπώσεις, ποντίκια, κάμερες κτλ. είτε μέσω *USB*, είτε μέσω *Bluetooth*, είτε μέσω *WiFi*, εκ των οποίων τα δύο τελευταία *δεν* περιλαμβάνονται στον βασικό εξοπλισμό, στον οποίον βασικό εξοπλισμό οι USB ports είναι μόνο δύο.

Νομίζω ότι για τα χρήματά του (~380 ευρώ) είναι μια αξιόλογη επιλογή, και για μένα που είμαι καψούρης είναι ίσως η καλύτερη ευκαιρία για να πάρω Mac  :Smile:

----------


## teacake

*vasper*, σίγουρα ο Mac Mini είναι ακριβός για το hardware που προσφέρει και εγώ δε θα τον συνιστούσα σε έναν χρήστη που δεν έχει και PC. Απλά είναι ο πιο προσιτός Mac, χωρίς να είναι φτηνός βέβαια...

----------


## vasper

> *vasper*, σίγουρα ο Mac Mini είναι ακριβός για το hardware που προσφέρει και εγώ δε θα τον συνιστούσα σε έναν χρήστη που δεν έχει και PC. Απλά είναι ο πιο προσιτός Mac, χωρίς να είναι φτηνός βέβαια...


Πράγματι. Να σου πω την αλήθεια τώρα με το MacOS X και εγώ σκέφτομαι για έναν Mac, αλλά λίγο πιο επεκτάσιμο. Και σίγουρα G5. Βέβαια το ενδιαφέρον μου είναι και λόγω δουλειάς (προγραμματιστής βλέπεις).

----------


## WAntilles

Υπολογιστής με κάτω από 1GB RAM δεν είναι σοβαρός υπολογιστής.

----------


## vasper

> Υπολογιστής με κάτω από 1GB RAM δεν είναι σοβαρός υπολογιστής.


Υπάρχουν υπολογιστές με κάτω από 1GB Ram?   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------


## teacake

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από teacake
> 
>  έγραψε:
> vasper, σίγουρα ο Mac Mini είναι ακριβός για το hardware που προσφέρει και εγώ δε θα τον συνιστούσα σε έναν χρήστη που δεν έχει και PC. Απλά είναι ο πιο προσιτός Mac, χωρίς να είναι φτηνός βέβαια...
> 
> 
> Πράγματι. Να σου πω την αλήθεια τώρα με το MacOS X και εγώ σκέφτομαι για έναν Mac, αλλά λίγο πιο επεκτάσιμο. Και σίγουρα G5. Βέβαια το ενδιαφέρον μου είναι και λόγω δουλειάς (προγραμματιστής βλέπεις).


Και εγώ για προγραμματισμό το θέλω (Xcode), άντε και για το Garage Band!!! Φυσικά θα του βάλω και έξτρα μνήμη, για να μη φωνάζει και ο WAntilles.
 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  
Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μανία της Apple να κυκλοφορεί όλα της σχεδόν τα μηχανήματα με 256 ΜB RAM μόνο...

----------


## WAntilles

> Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μανία της Apple να κυκλοφορεί όλα της σχεδόν τα μηχανήματα με 256 ΜB RAM μόνο...


Γιατί το target group της είναι τα πρόβατα.

----------


## mac_user

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από teacake
> 
> Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μανία της Apple να κυκλοφορεί όλα της σχεδόν τα μηχανήματα με 256 ΜB RAM μόνο...
> 
> 
> Γιατί το target group της είναι τα πρόβατα.


μπεε,μπεεε

----------


## Slay

> Υπολογιστής με κάτω από 1GB RAM δεν είναι σοβαρός υπολογιστής.


εχεις δουλεψει σε mac?
εχεις δουλεψει σε mac με 256mb ram και ειχες προβληματα?

----------


## teacake

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από teacake
> 
> Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μανία της Apple να κυκλοφορεί όλα της σχεδόν τα μηχανήματα με 256 ΜB RAM μόνο...
> 
> 
> Γιατί το target group της είναι τα πρόβατα.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## teacake

Ο WAntilles έχει ένα μοναδικό τρόπο να εκφράζεται που μου θυμήζει τον αείμνηστο Βαγγέλη Γιαννόπουλο. Αυτό το λέω με θετική διάθεση WAntilles και θέλω να το εκλάβεις σαν κομπλιμέντο. Μην αρχίσεις να βαράς, ΟΚ;.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## WAntilles

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από WAntilles
> 
> Υπολογιστής με κάτω από 1GB RAM δεν είναι σοβαρός υπολογιστής.
> 
> 
> εχεις δουλεψει σε mac?
> εχεις δουλεψει σε mac με 256mb ram και ειχες προβληματα?


Where you hear a lot of cherries, hold and a small basket.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ο WAntilles έχει ένα μοναδικό τρόπο να εκφράζεται που μου θυμήζει τον αείμνηστο Βαγγέλη Γιαννόπουλο. Αυτό το λέω με θετική διάθεση WAntilles και θέλω να το εκλάβεις σαν κομπλιμέντο. Μην αρχίσεις να βαράς, ΟΚ;.


ΛΟΛ

Μα ο Γιαννόπουλος είχε πει μερικά κορυφαία που έχουν μείνει.

"Τενεκές ξεγάνωτος", "ιερό τέμενος της δημοσιογραφίας" κλπ.

Μόνο τα κάλαντα της πρωτοχρονιάς του 92 από το Πίτσι-πίτσι με το Μήτσι να ακούσεις...

----------


## Slay

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Slay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από WAntilles
> 
> ...


καλες οι παροιμιες αλλα δεν απαντησες σε αυτο που σε ρωτησα.

----------


## Kayser Soze

> Γιατί το target group της είναι τα πρόβατα.


Αγαπητέ κ. WAntilles,
Επειδή λοιπόν και εγώ είμαι πρόβατο (δούλευα αποκλειστικά mac από το 2000 έως τα μέσα του 2004 οπότε πήρα και το PC από το οποίο γράφω τώρα, διατηρώντας στην κατοχή μου και φυσικά σε χρήση το Powerbook Titanium G4 400MHz και τον iMac G4 1Ghz με 256 MB Ram αμφότερα και MacOSX 10.3), θα σας παρακαλούσα να μου εκθέσετε τους λόγους για τους οποίους με κατατάξατε στην εν λόγω αξιολάτρευτη κατηγορία του ζωϊκού βασιλείου...  8) 
Ειλικρινά δικός σας,
ΜΠΕΕΕΕ!

----------


## toro

> Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μανία της Apple να κυκλοφορεί όλα της σχεδόν τα μηχανήματα με 256 ΜB RAM μόνο...


Ίσως γιατί το λειτουργικό σύστημα και οι εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε αυτό κάνουν καλύτερη χρήση του υπάρχοντος υλικού, με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεσαι λιγότερη μνήμη για να τρέχεις εφαρμογές που στα PC θέλουν περισσότερη. 

Το έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτό με την Amiga για παράδειγμα, δεν είναι τίποτα καινούριο, απλά είναι υποβαθμισμένο γεγονός λόγω του ότι το παιχνίδι της αγοράς έχει άλλους κανόνες. 

Όταν ο κόσμος εδώ και χρόνια έχει μπει σ'ένα τριπάκι, στην αρχή με MB, τώρα με GB και σύντομα με ΤΒ νομίζoντας ότι το μεγαλύτερο είναι και καλύτερο, αγνοεί και απορρίπτει τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις χωρίς να τις δοκιμάσει γιατί αυτό του έχει μάθει η αγορά να κάνει  :Wink:

----------


## Slay

Συμφωνω, με καλυψες πληρως , δεν θα μπορουσα και εγω να τα πω καλυτερα.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Υ.Γ. Δεν εχω mac, εχω δουλεψει για λιγο στο programm launcher που ειχε την αυθαδια να ονομαζει τον εαυτο του λειτουργικο (MacOs 9.2), και στο καταπληκτικο OSX , παντως το ενα κουμπι στο mouse και την ελλειψη wheel δεν μπορεσα ποτε να την συνηθισω.

----------


## sonic

Μήπως πρόβατα είμαστε εμείς που αγοράζουμε pc's και όχι αυτοί που αγοράζουν apple?
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## teacake

Βρε παιδιά, ξέρετε κανένα κατάστημα που να πουλάει apple στην Αθήνα; Και μη μου πείτε αυτό στη Στουρνάρη, γιατί δεν πουλάει, είναι απλά κέντρο επίδειξης.

----------


## sonic

Απο εκεί θα μάθεις που μπορείς να αγοράσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## toro

> Βρε παιδιά, ξέρετε κανένα κατάστημα που να πουλάει apple στην Αθήνα;


Έχεις δει το *http://www.rainbow.gr*;

----------


## johnmara

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από teacake
> 
> Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μανία της Apple να κυκλοφορεί όλα της σχεδόν τα μηχανήματα με 256 ΜB RAM μόνο...
> 
> 
> Ίσως γιατί το λειτουργικό σύστημα και οι εφαρμογές που τρέχουν σε αυτό κάνουν καλύτερη χρήση του υπάρχοντος υλικού, με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεσαι λιγότερη μνήμη για να τρέχεις εφαρμογές που στα PC θέλουν περισσότερη. 
> 
> Το έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτό με την Amiga για παράδειγμα, δεν είναι τίποτα καινούριο, απλά είναι υποβαθμισμένο γεγονός λόγω του ότι το παιχνίδι της αγοράς έχει άλλους κανόνες. 
> 
> Όταν ο κόσμος εδώ και χρόνια έχει μπει σ'ένα τριπάκι, στην αρχή με MB, τώρα με GB και σύντομα με ΤΒ νομίζoντας ότι το μεγαλύτερο είναι και καλύτερο, αγνοεί και απορρίπτει τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις χωρίς να τις δοκιμάσει γιατί αυτό του έχει μάθει η αγορά να κάνει


Η αλήθεια είναι νομίζω κάπου στη μέση.
Όντως σε "σοβαρούς"  :Wink:  Η/Υ όπως η Amiga το σύστημα και οι εφαρμογές λειτουργούν με μικρό μέγεθος μνήμης.
Από την άλλη όσο παραπάνω απαιτήσεις έχουμε για όμορφα εικονίδια και άλλα κινούμενα μπλι-μπλίκια στο desktop τόσο παραπάνω μνήμη χρειαζόμαστε.
Και να μην ξεχάσω ότι όσο πιο μεγάλη μνήμη έχει ο Η/Υ τόσο περισσότερο και μεγαλύτερο video/photo/music sample μπορούμε να επεξεργαζόμαστε χωρίς να καταφεύγουμε σε λύσεις virtual memory.

Ειδικά βέβαια με τις τρέχουσες τιμές της μνήμης τα 256ΜΒ είναι όντως για πρόβατα !  :Wink:  

Σαν τα φορητά με Celeron & 256MB που πουλάνε με 700€ στα supermarket.

----------


## mac_user

Οι επίσημοι μεταπωλητές της rainbow είναι:

----------


## teacake

*mac_user*, εσύ από που τους πήρες τους Μακ; Έμεινες ικανοποιημένος; Με βλέπω να χτυπάω eMac Αγγλικό μεγάλο με άλλα 512 ΜΒ RAM μέχρι το Πάσχα.

----------


## mac_user

Εγώ αγοράζω εδώ και χρόνια από το Apple Centre Πειραιά(Αφεντούλη 2 και Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου,Πειραιάς).Είμαι παρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος και δεν τα αλλάζω με τίποτα τα macintosh.Είναι πιο ακριβά από αντίστοιχης ισχύς pc,αλλά είναι μηχανήματα που μπορείς να περάσεις πολλά χρόνια χωρίς να έχεις προβλήματα.Και το κυριότερο ατού είναι,κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα,το λειτουργικο τους, το Mac OS X που πέρα του ότι είναι ένα λειτουργικό φιλικό προς τον χρήστη,είναι και βράχος σταθερότητος.Πιστεψέ με αν δοκιμάσεις τα macintosh δεν θα ξαναγυρίσεις ποτέ πίσω.Οι λέξεις virous,trojans κλπ είναι σχεδόν άγνωστες λέξεις για τα mac!
Τα περί ασυμβατότητος ελληνικών κλπ δεν ισχύουν πια.Υπήρχαν κάποιες ασυμβατότητες πριν 3-4 χρόνια αλλά τώρα έχουν λυθεί οριστικά.Δεν υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία τίτλων σε παιχνίδια όσο στα pc,αλλά γι'αυτό καλύτερα να γράψει κάποιος άλλος γιατί εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου!

----------


## microtera

Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι mac χρήστες εδώ μέσα.

Αν εξαιρέσουμε την αισθητική του κουτιού και το εξαιρετικό λειτουργικό ΟS X αυτή τη στιγμή, έτσι πως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα στα pc, το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα των Mac είναι ότι δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με ιούς, trojan, spyware κλπ. 
Εγώ δουλεύω με το OS X και εδώ και 18 μήνες έχω το adsl router χωρίς  ενεργοποιημένο το firewall και χωρίς κανένα λογισμικό για ιούς, spyware κλπ xωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Αυτό στα Windows είναι αδιανόητο... Μόνο αυτό αρκεί.

----------


## WAntilles

> Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι mac χρήστες εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Αν εξαιρέσουμε την αισθητική του κουτιού και το εξαιρετικό λειτουργικό ΟS X αυτή τη στιγμή, έτσι πως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα στα pc, το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα των Mac είναι ότι δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με ιούς, trojan, spyware κλπ. 
> Εγώ δουλεύω με το OS X και εδώ και 18 μήνες έχω το adsl router χωρίς  ενεργοποιημένο το firewall και χωρίς κανένα λογισμικό για ιούς, spyware κλπ xωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Αυτό στα Windows είναι αδιανόητο... Μόνο αυτό αρκεί.


Η λύση γι' αυτό δεν είναι ο Mac.

Βάζεις ένα Linux και Ψ.Σ.Τ.

----------


## danoiz

Υπάρχει, πάντως, πολύ σοβαρός λόγος για εναν μουσικό να διαθέτει Mac :

Logic 7.

----------


## mac_user

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από microtera
> 
> Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι mac χρήστες εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Αν εξαιρέσουμε την αισθητική του κουτιού και το εξαιρετικό λειτουργικό ΟS X αυτή τη στιγμή, έτσι πως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα στα pc, το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα των Mac είναι ότι δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με ιούς, trojan, spyware κλπ. 
> Εγώ δουλεύω με το OS X και εδώ και 18 μήνες έχω το adsl router χωρίς  ενεργοποιημένο το firewall και χωρίς κανένα λογισμικό για ιούς, spyware κλπ xωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Αυτό στα Windows είναι αδιανόητο... Μόνο αυτό αρκεί.
> 
> 
> Η λύση γι' αυτό δεν είναι ο Mac.
> ...


Κι όμως να που οι mac χρήστες,αν και λίγοι είμαστε παντού!  :Very Happy:  

Η λύση για ιούς κλπ σίγουρα δεν είναι μόνο ο mac,αλλά είναι ΚΑΙ ο mac. Εγω μιας και έχω mac mail account έχω εγκατεστημένο το virex,αφου μου το δίνει η Apple δωρεάν, αλλά ποτέ δεν έχει βρει ιό και ποτέ στα τόσα χρόνια δεν είχα κάποιο ανάλογο πρόβλημα. Κι εγώ το firewall το έχω απενεργοποιημένω,όλες τις πόρτες ορθάνοικτες(για να πηγαίνει το xDonkey σφαίρα  :Laughing: ).Υπάρχουν βέβαια ιοί και για mac, απ'όσο γνωρίζω, αλλά είναι πολύ σπάνιοι. Θα πρέπει κάποιος να έχει προσωπικά μαζί σου για να πάρεις ιό στο mac σου.
Το Linux σίγουρα είναι ένα αξιόπιστο και σταθερό λειτουργικό.Δεν διαφωνώ σ'άυτό.Αλλά το Mac OS X πέραν του ότι είναι ανάλογης σταθερότητας και αξιοπιστίας με το linux,είναι πολύ περισσότερο φιλικό προς τον χρήστη.Πιο εύκολο για έναν αρχάριο. Ανοίγεις το mac και σου φτιάχνει το κέφι με αυτό που βλέπεις στο Mac OS,κάτι που σίγουρα δεν συμβαίνει ούτε με τα windows, ούτε με τα Linux!

----------


## Wolverine

Αυτή η συζήτηση έχει ξαναγίνει και κάθε φορά ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Οι Mac είναι για πολύ συγκεκριμένες δουλειές χρήσιμοι. Όπως για μουσικούς, γραφίστες και συναφή επαγγέλματα. Για άλλες δουλειές η αποτελεσματικότητα τους είναι αμφίβολη στο μέτρο που παρουσιάζεται. Ας μου πει κάποιος γιατί να διαλέξω ένα Mac και όχι ένα PC του τρέχει κάτι διαφορετικό από Windows. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Α και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι το λειτουργικό της Apple τώρα σουλουπώθηκε για τον απλούστατο λόγω ότι είναι Free BSD από κάτω. Δηλαδή γιατί να μην βάλω ένα ορεώτατο Athlon 64 με Free BSD; Πια η ουσιαστική διαφορά; Σε επίπεδο hardware δεν πιστεύω ότι δικαιολογείται η διαφορά τιμής. Και σε τελική ανάλυση όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα που ακούω για τους Mac μπορώ να τα έχω και στο PC με διαφορετικό λειτουργικό πέρα των προϊόντων της Microsoft. Γιατί όλοι αυτομάτως υποθέτουν ότι το PC είναι και de facto συνασμένο με την Microsoft; Όπως δεν είναι και de facto  το γεγονός ότι θα επιλέξω PC. Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις πολύ πιο αποδοτικές από τα Mac για διάφορες εργασίες. Προσωπικά έχω δουλέψει και σε άλλες πλατφόρμες πέρα από τα PC και τα Mac και για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο αποδοτικές. Αυτό που η κάθε πλευρά προσπαθεί να πείσει ότι τα Mac ή τα PC αντίστοιχα είναι τα καλύτερα για κάθε τι δεν το έχω καταλάβει. Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι πλέον πάμε στα όρια του φανατισμού και για πιο λόγω; Για να πείσουμε πώς η επιλογή μας είναι η καλύτερη χωρίς να αφήνουμε το περιθώριο λάθους. Λυπάμαι κύριοι, όσοι με τόση θέρμη και φανατισμό υπερασπίζεστε τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά είστε αξιολύπητοι γιατί έχετε χάσει την ουσία του θέματος.

----------


## paradisegr

> Βάζεις ένα Linux και Ψ.Σ.Τ.


Αφού το καταλάβατε όλοι ας ρωτήσω εγώ Τι εσημαίνει Ψ.Σ.Τ

----------


## WAntilles

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από WAntilles
> 
> 
> Βάζεις ένα Linux και Ψ.Σ.Τ.
> 
> 
> Αφού το καταλάβατε όλοι ας ρωτήσω εγώ Τι εσημαίνει Ψ.Σ.Τ


*Ψ*εκάστε
*Σ*κουπίστε
*Τ*ελειώσατε

Σωστά όλα όσα λες *Wolverine*.

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ με την Apple και τους Mac είναι γιατί πρέπει να πληρώσω τα 2πλά για:

- ίδιων επιδόσεων & δυνατοτήτων hardware
- πλήρη & παντελή έλλειψη επεκτασιμότητας -> pig in the sack

----------


## ikyriakidis

Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν Virus και Trojan γιατί κανείς δεν ασχολέιται με το να κατασκευάσει τέτοια προγράμματα αφου οι χρήστες που θα βλάψει είναι ελάχιστοι.Τζάμπα κόπο να κάνουμε.....

----------


## Πύρρος

Σχετικά με το μήλο vs PC. Είναι το συνολικό user experience (ναι, ακούγεται αερολογία, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω). Το Hardware πράγματι δεν είναι φτηνό, αλλά είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο, και έχεις 0% πιθανότητα να έχεις ασυμβατότητα.  Η τεχνική υποστήριξη είναι καλή (αυτό με ένα αστεράκι, γιατί στην ελλάδα δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ αν χρειαστώ τίποτα), και σε περίπτωση προβλήματος έχεις να κάνεις μόνο με την Apple. 

Το λειτουργικό είναι unixoειδές από κάτω με απίστευτο eye-candy από πάνω και πολύ πιο προσεγμένο και κομψό user interface ενδιάμεσα. Π.χ το expose: με ένα πάτημα, όλα τα παράθυρα έρχονται στο foreground, με σμύκρινση ώστε να χωράνε όλα με ένα ομαλότατο animation. Διαλέγεις αυτό που θες, και τα υπόλοιπα ξαναφεύγουν. Στην όλη διαδικασία, ΔΕΝ αλλάζουν οι θέσεις των παραθύρων, μια και η μετακίνιση και σμύκρινση γίνονται ουσιαστικά από την κάρτα γραφικών. Γενικά, το OS X προσπαθεί να δουλεύει για τον χρήστη, και όχι το ανάποδο (γκουχ windows και linux). Α, και κάτι τελευταίο: από το 10.0 μέχρι το 10.3 το λειτουργικό γίνεται γρηγορότερο, αντί να κάθεται όλο και περισσότερο. (Οι κακεντρεχείς εδώ μπορούν να πουν, ότι το 10.0 ήταν Γ.Τ.Π)

Ολα αυτά βέβαια, υπό την προυπόθεση ότι συμφωνείς φιλοσοφικά με την apple, ή τουλάχιστον δεν διαφωνείς πολύ. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που έχω βολευτεί στα windows, που απλά θα σκότωνα για να υπάρχουν σε mac, αλλά λόγω νοοτροπίας, δεν θα τα δω ποτέ. Σχετικά με το κόστος, και το απόδοση/τιμή, ισχυρίζομαι, ότι τα 12" iBooks είναι πολύ όμορφα για τα λεφτά τους (κυρίως για δευτερο υπολογιστή, μετά από ένα PC desktop).

Ρίχτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2232 (αν και λείπουν πράγματα, το γεγονός ότι το γράφει ο anand, μάλλον αποκλείει το σενάριο να είναι καθαρός fanboyισμός), όπως και στο mac forum του ars technica.

Σχετικά με την έλλειψη επεκτασιμότητας, τα towers της apple αναβαθμίζονται  σχετικά αξιοπρεπώς. Για τους imac και mac mini, βρες μου pc στο ίδιο μέγεθος που να αναβαθμίζεται. Η μάλλον βρες μου PC στο ίδιο μέγεθος σκέτο   :Mr. Green: .

----------


## Salvador

[quote="WAntilles"][quote="paradisegr"]


> Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ με την Apple και τους Mac είναι γιατί πρέπει να πληρώσω τα 2πλά για:
> 
> - ίδιων επιδόσεων & δυνατοτήτων hardware
> - πλήρη & παντελή έλλειψη επεκτασιμότητας -> pig in the sack


προφανως μονο για το macOS

προσφατα φιλος αγορασε mac και γεματος χαρα και υπερηφανεια για το μηχανημα του με προσκαλεσε να το επιδειξει.
Ο μακ ειναι αλλη φαση οντως.
Το λειτουργικο του συστημα ειναι λειτουργικο,ομορφο και πολυ οργανωμενο.
Βρισκεις τα παντα με 2,3 κλικ.
Ομως στο θεμα hardware οντως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω και εγω γιατι φευγει τοσο η τιμη...
Μονο οι επεξεργαστες,το ποντικι και το keyboard δεν ειναι μανισιοι?
ολα τα αλλα ειναι οτι παιζει και σε εναν regular pc.
Παντως σε καθε προιον υπαρχει αυτο που αποκαλουμε εγγυηση ποιοτητας.
Και αυτο πληρωνεις στον mac.Την φιρμα

----------


## Πύρρος

+ Μητρική
+ Οτι λόγω big-endian επεξ. οι καρτες γραφικών είναι διαφορετικές.
Ποντίκι και mouse παίζει οτιδήποτε έχει usb.

----------


## Wolverine

> Η μάλλον βρες μου PC στο ίδιο μέγεθος σκέτο.


AMD Personal Internet Communicator 50 x 15

----------


## Πύρρος

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Πύρρος
> 
> Η μάλλον βρες μου PC στο ίδιο μέγεθος σκέτο.
> 
> 
> AMD Personal Internet Communicator 50 x 15


Operating System – Windows&#174; CE 5.0

[Edit]επιπλέον: 

mac mini: 6.5" x 6.5" x 2" = 84.5 κυβικές ίντσες
APIC: 5.5" x 8.5" x 2.5" = 116.8 κυβικές ίντσες

----------


## Wolverine

*Πύρρος*, 

Εντάξει νίκησες. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι και τα δυο άχρηστα είναι. Για κανένα δεν θα ξόδευα χρήματα. Και τα δυο επεκτασιμότητα 0. 

Και κάτι ακόμα παλιότερα υπήρχε και ένα άλλο λειτουργικό πολύ ανώτερο (κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη) από το αντίστοιχο Mac OS την δεδομένη περίοδο το οποίο εξαλείφθηκε από τον χώρο των Mac με μεθοδεύσεις της Apple. Αυτό δεν είναι άλλο από το BeOS και τα εκπληκτικά (πάντα κατά την ταπεινή, προσωπική άποψη μου) BeΒoxs. Πάντα η Apple ήταν μια στριφνή εταιρία η οποία ήθελε να ελέγχει τα πάντα. Τελικά δεν τις βρήκε και αναγκάστηκε να συμβιβαστεί, αλλά στην πορεία πρόλαβε να κάνει και αυτή τα τερτίπια της.

----------


## mac_user

ναι αλλά Windows CE με  Mac OS X τι να πω τώρα?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kostthem

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, σε 15 μέρες θα έχω πάρει έναν G5. Έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει τις διαδικασίες για το ολοκληρωτικό switch.Ξαναδούλεψα λίγο το OSX μετά από καιρό και... δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω το γιατί..... θα το αποκτήσω!


Μήπως τελικά επειδή με τον Mac ισχύει τελικά η έννοια Personal Computer? Δεν ξέρω... δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω!

----------


## viron

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, για υπολογιστή μικρού μεγέθους εκτός ΜAC , πολλές επιλογές εδώ www.mini-itx.com .

To miniMac είναι όντως φτηνό αλλά πάντα συγκρινόμενο με τα άλλα MAC.(δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις μανταρίνια με κρεμύδια)

Πάντως αν ένας από τους κύριους μετόχους της APPLE δεν ήταν η microsoft, τώρα θα είχαμε μάλλον και έκδοση X OS και σε intel-AMD αρχιτεκτονική.

Βύρων.

----------


## mac_user

Να καλοσωρίσω τον kostthem που έρχεται σύντομα στον υπέροχο κόσμο μας!Το G5 άριστη επιλογή     και πλήρως επεκτάσιμος.
Το miniMac για κάποιον που έχει ήδη και δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσει επιπλέον οθόνη,πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι είναι πολύ καλή λύση.Μεγάλο μείον του,για μένα είναι ότι έχει μια μόνο θέση μνήμης.Με το miniMac η Αpple στοχεύει να  μπει στα σπίτια αυτών που έχουν ένα ή και δύο pc ως ενναλακτική λύση,να ξανακερδίσει το μερίδιο που είχε και έχασε στην εκπαίδευση(δύσκολο πολύ) και να κερδίσει πολλούς μελλοντικούς πελάτες μιας και είναι σίγουρο ότι θα το πάρουν πολλοί φοιτητές και μαθητές που πάντα ήθελαν να έχουν ένα mac, αλλά δεν το έκαναν λόγω των απλησίαστων τιμών τους.Είναι μεγάλο το στοίχημα του Steve Jobs με το miniMac!
 Στο MacWorld του 2002 είχε πει ότι στόχος του είναι σε μια πενταετία η Apple να έχει 10% μερίδιο στην αγορά υπολογιστών(τώρα έχει 3%  περίπου).Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία για την Apple και προσωπική του Steve Jobs αν έως το τέλος του 2007 καταφέρει η Apple να έχει μερίδιο γύρω στο 7%. Να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει!
 Η microsoft είναι αλήθεια ότι πριν κάποια χρόνια έσωσε την apple από την χρεωκοπία με τα κεφάλαια που έβαλε,αλλά σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι τώρα από τους κύριους μετόχους της apple.Πάντως θα πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι στην έκδοση για mac του office 2004 η microsoft έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά!Καμμιά ασυμβατότητα με το office για pc και άριστη υποστήριξη ελληνικών!

Πριν η apple έρθει σε συμφωνία με την ibm για τους G5,συζητούσε τόσο με την intel, όσο και με την AMD για την ανάπτυξη και δημιουργία των νέων επεξεργαστών της.Με την AMD μάλιστα είχε έρθει και πολύ κοντά σε συμφωνία!
Πολλοί δε υποστηρίζουν ότι στο Cupertino(η έδρα της Apple στην California) υπάρχουν εδώ και καιρό υβριδικά macintosh που τρέχουν Mac OS με Intel και AMD επεξεργαστές, για την περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο μέλλον με την ανάπτυξη των G5 από την IBM!

Τελειώνοντας να αναφέρω ότι οι παραγγελίες για το macMini έχουν ήδη ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία,όσοι παραγγένουν τώρα στο αμερικάνικο applestore τους βγάζει παράδωση μετά από 4-6 εβδομάδες!!! Οι τιμές δε της Apple για όλα τα hardware της,αν και πολύ ακριβές ακόμα, ωστόσο παραμένουν παγωμένες ή έχουν γίνει μειώσεις 300-1000 $ συνολικά τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια. Σκεφτείται ότι εγώ αγόρασα το 1999 τον 1ο μου imac to 1999,έναν G3 500 και έκανε 820.000 δρχ, ενώ το αντίστοιχο imac G5 1.6 που αγόρασα πριν 2 μήνες για την αδερφή μου, έκανε 1600 ευρώ!Ενώ με την ανακόινωση του macMini, η Apple μείωσε κατά 100$ τις τιμές στα emac,imac, ibook kai powerbook. Για τα powerbook και ibook αναμένεται να &lt;&lt;φορέσουν>> G5 επεξεργαστές έως το τέλος του καλοκαιριού του 2005(Λίγο νωρίτερα τα powerbook)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wolverine

> Πολλοί δε υποστηρίζουν ότι στο Cupertino(η έδρα της Apple στην California) υπάρχουν εδώ και καιρό υβριδικά macintosh που τρέχουν Mac OS με Intel και AMD επεξεργαστές, για την περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο μέλλον με την ανάπτυξη των G5 από την IBM!


Είναι γνωστό ότι η IBM αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα στην γραμμή παραγωγής των G5 και ιδιαιτέρα στον να περάσει σε λιθογραφία μικρότερης χάραξης που κατά συνέπεια θα της επέτρεπε να ανεβάσει και τον χρονισμό του πυρήνα. Τώρα να θα καταφέρουν να το λύσουν αυτό δεν το ξέρω ή ακόμα και αν το έχουν λύσει δεν ξέρω η ενημέρωση μου στο θέμα πρέπει να ομολογήσω είναι ελλιπείς. 

Ένας φίλος σκέφτεται να αγοράσει ένα G5 dual με 1GB μνήμης για μουσική. Οπότε θα έχω την ευκαιρία να παίξω μαζί του (G5 δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσω ιδιαίτερα και σε βάθος χρόνου και πραγματικά το θέλω).

----------


## kostthem

Ευχαριστώ για το καλοσόρισμα!

Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια στην προετοιμασία, θα σου στείλω pm

----------


## Πύρρος

*wolverine*, Για τα beboxes δεν ξέρω, αλλά όσο είχα δει το beos σε ένα celeron A 366, πέταγε. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν η Apple: αυτοί που θα έβαζαν BeOS, θα περίμενες να έρθουν από το 3% και αν των PPC, ή το 95+% των x86; 

Επίσης δεν είναι τυχαίο, ότι το 2003, η MS, έδωσε στην ουσιαστικά νεκρή πλέον Be 23 εκατομύρια δολάρια σε συμβιβασμό. Αν η Be δεν ήταν στη θέση που ήταν (δηλαδή, να είχε χρήματα για μια παρατεταμένη δικαστική διαμάχη, και να μην ήταν σε φάση "κλείνουμε το μαγαζί και ξεπουλάμε όσο-όσο"), μήπως θα είχε σοβαρές πιθανότητες να κερδίσει;

Η Apple απ'όσο ξέρω μπλέκεται όταν βλέποντας ότι η ανάπτυξη του Copland είχε βαλτώσει, αποφάσισε να πάρει κάτι ψιλοέτοιμο είτε από την Be, είτε από την NeXT, και τελικά διαλέξαν την NeXT (σε αυτό μπορεί να έβαλε το χεράκι του και ο Steve Jobs).

Βύρωνα, το 1997 η MS πήρε κάπου 150 εκ. δολάρια σε μετοχές της Apple, αλλά αυτό ήταν περισσότερο κίνηση στρατηγικής και για τους δύο, παρά προσπάθεια εξαγοράς: Η MS ξεμπέρδευε με τα δικαστικά για το GUI και θα είχε τον ΙΕ για default browser σε κάθε μήλο, ενώ η Apple κέρδιζε πενταετή δέσμευση για την υποστήριξη του Office για τον mac, και μια "ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης" (δες εδώ για ένα απίστευτο αλμα στην μετοχή της Apple τον Αυγουστο του '97, όταν ανακοινώθηκε η συμφωνία) από την MS στη μετοχή της. Αν δεις εδώ, η MS δεν εμφανίζεται στους μεγαλομετόχους (πριν πεις, οτι μπορεί αν είναι μέσα μέσω τρίτων, θυμίσου η αγορά του 1997 λογικά έγινε απευθείας).

Σήμερα, η Apple έχει δικό της (KHTML-based) browser, δικό της media player και music store, δικό της επεξεργαστή κειμένου (το ολοκαίνουριο Pages) και πρόγραμμα παρουσιάσεων (Keynote), με τα δύο τελευταία να λέγονται iWorks, και κατά 99%, σε ένα δύο χρόνια να συμπληρωθούν με λογιστικό φύλλο. Αυτά από λογισμικό. Στο hardware, έχει την επιτυχία του iPod, και το ότι πλέον έχει παρουσία σε server hardware (πριν ρωτήσει κανείς "Ποιός #@$%# θα έβαζε mac για server;", o 7ος υπερυπολογιστής στον κόσμο, είναι cluster από μηλαράκια επίσης γνωστός και ως "Big Mac"). Η Apple έχει λιγότερο ανάγκη την MS από ποτέ θα έλεγα.

----------


## ATG

> *Πύρρος*, 
> 
> Εντάξει νίκησες. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι και τα δυο άχρηστα είναι. Για κανένα δεν θα ξόδευα χρήματα. Και τα δυο επεκτασιμότητα 0. 
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα παλιότερα υπήρχε και ένα άλλο λειτουργικό πολύ ανώτερο (κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη) από το αντίστοιχο Mac OS την δεδομένη περίοδο το οποίο εξαλείφθηκε από τον χώρο των Mac με μεθοδεύσεις της Apple. Αυτό δεν είναι άλλο από το BeOS και τα εκπληκτικά (πάντα κατά την ταπεινή, προσωπική άποψη μου) BeΒoxs. Πάντα η Apple ήταν μια στριφνή εταιρία η οποία ήθελε να ελέγχει τα πάντα. Τελικά δεν τις βρήκε και αναγκάστηκε να συμβιβαστεί, αλλά στην πορεία πρόλαβε να κάνει και αυτή τα τερτίπια της.


Που το θυμηθηκες αυτο? Οντως απο τα αγαπημενα μου. Δεν εκανες πολλα, αλλα ηταν πολυ απλο, φιλικο, δεν κρασαρε αλλα η Be εξαγοραστηκε απο την Palm.

----------


## Wolverine

> Που το θυμηθηκες αυτο? Οντως απο τα αγαπημενα μου. Δεν εκανες πολλα, αλλα ηταν πολυ απλο, φιλικο, δεν κρασαρε αλλα η Be εξαγοραστηκε απο την Palm.


Το BeOS είχε σταματήσει να βγαίνει για Mac πολύ πριν την εξαγορά. Η Be έπαιρνε hardware Mac τότε και έφτιαχνε δικά της μηχανάκια τα λεγόμενα Bebox ή κάπως έτσι γιατί πάνε και χρόνια από τότε. Κάποια στιγμή η Apple έκοψε να δίνει το hardware και τότε έβγαλε η Be το BeOS για PC. Αργότερα έπεσε έξω και τελικά εξαγοράστηκε από την Palm. Άσε που μέχρι σήμερα πιστεύω πως το BeOS είχε μακράν την καλύτερη υποστήριξη σε 3D.

----------


## sdikr

Δεν λέω καλό το osx  (και ναί σε μηχάνημα με 256 δεν αποδίδει όπως θα έπρεπε)

αλλά ρε παιδιά τι φωτιά είναι αυτό το hardware  τροφοδοτικό για τον  b&w  g3  (μιλάμε για 235w)   μόνο 137 λίρες, πέρνω ολόκληρο pc με αυτά!!

Επίσης λόγο "αναγκαστικης" ενασχόλησης με το osx τελευταία, ενα μπορώ να πώ, μου είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβω!  ίσως γιατί εχώ μάθει στον windows way  αλλά μου είναι δύσκολο.

οσο για το μινι mac  θα έλεγα μακριά, πολύ περιορισμένες δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης,  καλύτερα ψάξε για κάτι σε μεταχειρισμένο η κανένα emac  (αυτό αν θέλεις να πάρεις mac)

----------


## bmw

Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι πλέον πάμε στα όρια του φανατισμού και για πιο λόγω; Για να πείσουμε πώς η επιλογή μας είναι η καλύτερη χωρίς να αφήνουμε το περιθώριο λάθους. Λυπάμαι κύριοι, όσοι με τόση θέρμη και φανατισμό υπερασπίζεστε τη μια ή την άλλη πλευρά είστε αξιολύπητοι γιατί έχετε χάσει την ουσία του θέματος.

Ωραία τα λόγια σου WOLVERINE αλλα ποιος θα το καταλάβει αυτό
όταν από playstation το γυρίσανε σε μερικά ωραία γυαλιστερά mac.  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Guitar:

----------


## bmw

post ΤΟΥ mac_user  sto hellmug

Γεια χαρά σε όλους!
1. Μέλος του φόρουμ adslgr.com αποφάσισε να κάνει switch  και έχει ήδη παραγγείλει ένα Powermac g5 1.8.Προσπάθησε να κάνει εγγραφή στο helmug,αλλά του έβγαλε μήνυμα ότι δεν γίνονται δεκτά νέα accounts προς το παρόν. Βρήκε δε και το macload offline λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων(υπαρκτών). Εχει κάποιες απορίες και θέλει βοήθεια.Για κάποια θέματα ήξερα να τον βοηθήσω,για κάποια άλλα όμως τον παρέπεμψα σε international mac forums,που εκεί θα βρει σίγουρα λύση. Είναι κρίμα να δίνουμε την εντύπωση μιας κλειστής λέσχης πάντως σε όσους επιθυμούν να γίνουν μέλη. Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να κάνουμε invitations σε νέα μέλη εμείς οι παλιότεροι ώστε να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα?Λέω μια ιδέα τώρα...  

Έχουμε τον μακ user εδώ να πάει να πείσει ότι τα mac ει ναι καλύτερα ενώ ο ίδιος παραδέχεται ότι δεν τα κατέχει?
ox άλλη μια φορα κουφάθηκα  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:

----------


## Πύρρος

*bmw*, Δεν κατάλαβα από πότε το να κατέχεις ισοδυναμεί με το να ξέρεις τα πάντα, και από πότε είναι ντροπή να ζητάς βοήθεια. Μπορείς να μου δείξεις πολλούς που σε μια στιγμή να μην χρειάστηκαν βοήθεια; Και μιλάς μετά για φανατισμό...


*sdikr*, Αν περισεύει οθόνη και πληκτρολόγιο/ ποντίκι/ mouse, δεν βλέπω λόγο να πάρει emac, σε αναβαθμισιμότητα δεν κερδίζει τίποτα, και του πιάνει πολύ παραπάνω χώρο. Για μεταχειρισμένο tower με G4, ή iMac με G4 (αν βρεθεί κανείς να το πουλάει αυτό), μάλλον περισσότερα θα δώσει. Για μεταχειρισμένο με G3 θα του πέρει πολύ αργό. Πράγματι, το mini με την default μνήνη είναι μαλλον γυαλιστερό παιχνίδι παρά υπολογιστής, αλλά με 512 θα πάει αξιοπρεπώς (εως και αξιοπρεπέστατα, ανάλογα με το τι χρησιμοποιεί) μέχρι το 1 να πέσει κάπως. Το τι μπινελίκια θα είχαν γλυτώσει με ένα δευτερο slot για μνήμη δεν λέγεται πάντως...

----------


## Jander@DarthVader

Ενα πραγμα θα αναφερω..οταν ο Macintosh LC το '90 ειχε SCSI HDD τα desktop PC's βλεπανε το SCSI με το ραδιοτηλεσκοπιο του SETI. Για να μην παω πιο πισω ('86) και γινουμε ξεφτιλα ολοι οι PC users ομαδικα..  :Twisted Evil:  
Και πρωτου πεταχτει κανενας και πει την ππρια του, x86 user ειμουνα ειμαι και θα ειμαι, την τεχνικη υπεροχη του Mac ομως εχει πολυ δρομο ακομα το PC για να την φτασει.

Αν ο Mac καταφερει ποτε να τρεξει native Windoze apps εχει τα λεφτα μου.

----------


## Wolverine

*Jander@DarthVader*, 

Εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ σε ποιον τομέα σήμερα έχει τόσο μεγάλη τεχνολογική υπεροχή το hardware των Mac. Μνήμες, δίσκους, κάρτες γραφικών και διάφορα άλλα υποσυστήματα είναι τα ίδια. Όσο για την αρχιτεκτονική επειδή το έχω ψάξει δεν έχει και τις χαοτικές διαφορές ειδικά με σε σύγκριση με τούς τελευταίους Athlon 64. Οπότε που είναι ακριβώς η τεχνική υπεροχή; Ξομολογούμενος είναι αξιόλογα μηχανήματα αλλά πλέων η διαφορά που υπήρχε κάποτε δεν υπάρχει. Αν και τότε η διαφορά ήταν ιδιαίτερα εμφανής επειδή τα συγκρίναμε με τα απλά PC που είχαμε όλοι στα σπίτια μας ενώ θα έπρεπε να συγκρίνονται με κανονικά workstation που και εκείνη την εποχή είχαν αυτά που αναφέρεις. Η ουσιαστική διαφορά πλέον είναι το OS που είναι πολύ πιο προσεγμένο και συμμαζευμένο.

----------


## WAntilles

> Είναι κρίμα να δίνουμε την εντύπωση μιας κλειστής λέσχης...


Μα δεν είναι εντύπωση.

Πάτε όντως για... κλείσιμο.

----------


## KyR-X

> Υπολογιστής με κάτω από 1GB RAM δεν είναι σοβαρός υπολογιστής.


Λόγια ενος μη σοβαρού χρήστη.

Την παραπάνω RAM την χρειαζώμαστε γιατί το είπε ο Bill όπως και τον μεγαλύτερο επεξεργαστή σειράς x86. Bill can go screw himself. Με τέτοια λογική δεν χτυπάς τη Microsoft, ούτε βγαίνουμε απο τη λακούβα των Windows. Aπλά κανoουμε ενα partition στη τσέπη μας κι οτι μπαίνει εκεί πηγαίνει στη τσέπη του Bill.

----------


## KyR-X

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από teacake
> 
> Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη μανία της Apple να κυκλοφορεί όλα της σχεδόν τα μηχανήματα με 256 ΜB RAM μόνο...
> 
> 
> Γιατί το target group της είναι τα πρόβατα.


Μη! Ίδη πιάνω τη κοιλιά μου απο τα γέλια!  :Smile:

----------


## KyR-X

Οχι μόνο δεν πάνε για κλείσιμο αλλά αναμένεται να πάρει και μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο αγοράς ο Mac στο μέλλον. Η απογοήτευση του κόσμου για τα Windows Intel και AMD συνεχίζει και μεγαλώνει, δεν έχει καμφθεί στο ελάχιστο, απο την άλλη τα Linux ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΛΥΣΗ! Βαδίζουν στο δρόμο που βάδισαν και τα Windows στο ίδιο κρεβάτι με την Linux και την AMD, έχουν αυξηθεί οι χρήστες Linux που όπως οι χρήστες Windows παλιότερα αναγκάζωνται να μπούν στο χωρό των αναβαθμίσεων ολο και πιο συχνά. Αντικατέστησαν μεν τα Windows με Linux αλλά αρκετοί απο τους παλαιότερους Linux χρήστες ξανακοιτούν τα PPC με συμπάθεια και νοσταλγία, η νεότερη γενιά των χρηστών Linux είναι η γενιά που δεν βάζει Linux για τους λόγους που έβαζε η παλαιότερη αφού αν το καλοεξετάσουμε αυτοί οι λόγοι βρίσκουν εναλακτικές εφαρμογές και στα PPC πλέον, βάζουν Linux γιατί είναι l33t και cool :P 
Αν παρατηρήσουμε σε ολα τα φόρουμς που υπάρχουν αντιδικίες χρηστών των εναλακτικών OS μεταξύ τους (πλην Windows) συναντούμε ολοένα και περισσότερο τους Linux users να έχουν επιχειρήματα του στυλ, δεν είμαι πρόβατο ή τα Linux είναι cool για αυτό τα έβαλα, είναι τώρα περισσότερο μόδα παρά ανάγκη. Ειδικά με αυτή τη νεα γενιά χρηστών Linux να μην αισθάνεται τόσο αποστασιοποιημένη απο το τι μπορεί να κάνει ενας Windows user, θέλει και τα παιχνίδια της και το γραφικό της μπιχλιμπίδι να πηγαίνει μαζί με το desktop τους, αρα καθόλου δεν πρέπει να απορεί κανείς απο που βρίσκει πάλι πελάτες η Intel και η AMD εκτός απο τους χρήστες Windows.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ οτι τα Lixux έχασαν την μάχη να γίνουν ο σοβαρός αντίπαλος της Microsoft γιατί οι ανα το κόσμο χρήστες κάθε OS περιμένουν κάποος άλλος ουσιαστικά να κάνει την καινοτομία, τα Linux πιθανών να αποκτήσουν ελκυστικότερο Desktop απο τα Windows και να εισαχθούμ στις λίστες των game developers (ήδη γίνωνται) αλλά έχουν χάσει το παιχνίδι εφόσων παίζουν σε μια αρένα που η Microsoft την ελέγχει, την αρενα των x86 της Intel και της AMD. 

Η δε Microsoft πρέπει να το έχει καταλάβει IMHO αν παρατηρήσουμε τις κινήσεις της για εκδόσεις Windows με λιγότερες επιβαρύνσεις για το σύστημα (Lite) και την ήδη μεγάλη αργοπορία που έδειξε στην εκδοση των ακόμη πιο πειναλέων για πόρους Windows 64bit, επίσης θα δούμε και μια Intel (WIntel :P) προσωρινά να στρέφεται προς την αναβάθμιση του FSB στις νέες τις κυκλοφορίες, παρά στην παραδοσιακή της αναβάθμιση με μεγαλύτερους πυρήνες επεξεργαστών. 

Επίσης πολλές και γνωστές εταιρίες ειδικά παιχνιδιών (βλέπε HL2) )ανέστειλαν τις εκδόσεις των  υπεραπαιτητικών παιχνιδιών που περιμέναμε (ΙΜΗΟ με την πρόφαση των bugs?) για να δουλευτεί περισσότερο ο κώδικας και να "αλαφρύνει" και αυτό πρέπει να πηγαίνει χέρι χέρι με το οτι ο κόσμος δεν έτρεξε σαν τρελός να κάνει αναβαθμήσεις στα x86 PC του τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια. (Είδατε εσείς κανένα εντελώς νεο κόλπο στο HL2 που μπορεί απλά να χαρακτηριστεί παιχνίδι με τεχνολογία προ ενός έτους? Παρολα τα βαριά textures τρέχει αψογότερα απο οτι είμαστε συνιθησμένοι να βλέπουμε αλλού)

Μπορώ να αναφέρω επίσης πολλά παραδείγματα MMOG που ελάχιστοι ψάρωσαν με το βαρύ γραφικό περιβάλλων τους και βρίσκωνται είτε ήδη με λουκέτο ή στο δρόμο για εκεί, (θα αναφέρω το ήδη κλειστό Horizons και το εξίσου βαρύ Saga of Ryzom, πάει για κλείσιμο, επίσης θα δείξω προς το Guild Wars που προτίμησαν να αφαιρέσουν γραφικά παρά να χάσουν πελάτες) πράγματα που δεν συνέβαινε στο παρελθόν. 

Αρχίζω και υποψιάζωμαι οτι η αγορά των PPC επεξεργαστών σε σχέση με τους x86 έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει τα πάνω της. Προσωπικά ενας κατά πολλά χρόνια Windows user αναμένω την κυκλοφορία του Amiga Atricia PPC 1500Mhz 256kRAM σε  micro έκδοση μαζί με την Final release του ΟS4. (4.0) που προς το παρών βγαίνει στα 700$ (μόνο σε mini ΑΤΧ) αλλά και πάλι τα κομμάτια του εξαντλήθηκαν και ετοιμάζωνται καινούρια. Δεδομένοπυ οτι με τα PPC γενικώς ακόμη και να βγουν με ακριβές τιμές ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΩΝΤΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ 1,5 ΜΕ 2 ΕΤΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ Χ86. Οπότε κερδίζεις σε χρήματα ακόμη και αν μοιάζει η αρχική αγορά ακριβή, αν και αναμένωνται να πέσουν και αυτές οι τιμές της αρχικής αγορά επίσης.

Όταν μπορείς να δουλέψεις σε μικρότερες ταχύτητες με περισσότερη σταθερότητα και τα ίδια η καλύτερα αποτελέσματα καταλαβαίνεις οτι δεν χρειάζεσαι συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις απο την Intel AMD και NVidia (αφαιρώ την ΑΤΙ γιατί φαίνεται να κατανόησε το ρέυμα της αγοράς και έδωσε άδεια να βγουν οι driver της και για Amiga OS4)

----------


## Wolverine

*KyR-X*, 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ζεις σε ένα μικρόκοσμο και εξιδανικεύεις πράγματα και καταστάσεις. Πάρε εσύ Mac με 256MB RAM και κάνε σοβαρή δουλειά αν μπορέσεις. Γιατί για ποιο λόγω να επενδύσει κανείς σε ένα workstation εκτός του αν το θέλει για δουλειά. Για να μπαίνω στο ιντερνετ και να γραφώ τα CD μου το κάνω μια χαρά με έναν Athlon τριετίας και βάλε χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Αλλά για να κάνει κανείς δουλειά με γραφικά ή μουσική θέλει RAM πάει και τελείωσε. Εδώ ένα φίλος συζητάει να πάρει ένα Dual G5 στα 2,5 και θα το πάρει με 1GB RAM γιατί αλλιώς δεν πρόκριτε να κάνει την δουλειά του, γιατί το θέλει για μουσική και μαζί θα πάρει και μια καρτούλα ήχου που έχει μόλις 1200 euro, πέστου λοιπόν εσύ ότι θα είναι μια χαρά με τα 256 και να δούμε ποιος θα γελάσει. Όσο για το αν αυξάνετε το μερίδιο αγοράς των Mac φυσικό είναι δεν θα μπορούσε να πάει και πιο κάτω. Και ειδικά το σχόλιο ότι ο κόσμος βάζει Linux γιατί είναι cool και trendy έχει πολύ γέλιο γιατί ακριβός το ίδιο κάνει και η Apple. Πώς αλλιώς εξηγούνται όλα αυτά τα προϊόντα που έχουν το πρωτοποριακό design και προωθούνται ως τέτοια. Γενικά μου δίνεις την εντύπωση του απλού χρήστη που ποτέ δεν κάθισε να δει τι γίνεται παραπέρα.

----------


## Πύρρος

WAntilles,  


> Μα δεν είναι εντύπωση.
> 
> Πάτε όντως για... κλείσιμο.


Ελπίζω να έκανες πλάκα και να ξέχασες το  :Mr. Green: , αλλιώς πραγματικά δεν ξέρεις που παν τα 4 στο θέμα. (Περιληπτικά: (1) Αν δεν έκλεισε η Apple στα μέσα προς τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90 σίγουρα δεν θα κλείσει σήμερα. (2) Steve Jobs: με το RDF που έχει, πουλάει ψυγεία σε εσκιμώους. Το να πουλήσει mac σε mac-users είναι μάλλον ευκολότερο. (3) iPod: άσχετα με το αν εσύ θα έπερνες iRiver ή Rio, πουλάει γερά. (4) Big Mac: όχι των mcDonalds, αυτό)

Για τη σοβαρότητα ή μη των υπολογιστών με λιγότερο από 1GB μνήμης δε σε καταλαβαίνω. Ο πατέρας μου μέχρι πέρισυ είχε ένα 486 με win 3.11 και 32MB ram, τον οποίο ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιούσε σαν γραφομηχανή. Εξήγησέ μου γιατί ήταν ασόβαρος. Η μεγαλύτερη διαφορά που είδε από τον παλιό σε ένα καινούριο που πήρε ήταν η 15" έγχρωμη TFT σε σχέση με την 14" ασπρόμαυρη. Κατα τα άλλα, σε boot time, άνοιγμα του word, αντιληπτή ταχύτητα, και αποθηκευτικό χώρο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ. (Μιλάμε για κειμενάκια των 15 σελίδων με πρακτικά μηδενική μορφοποίηση, και καθόλου εικόνες). Άλλος κόσμος, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του μπορεί να αρχίζει με 2GB+, αλλά η σοβαρότητα είναι ανάλογη με τη χρήση.


Wolverine &amp; Kyr-X: Το OS X δουλεύει με 256 μνήμη λίγο-πολύ όσο καλά όσο και τα NT5-based λειτουργικά της MS. Ενδεχομένως λίγο καλύτερα, αλλά αντί να κάνω τον δοκιμαστή παίζοντας με τα νευρα μου και στα δύο συστήματα, θα έβαζα κάτι παραπάνω (και στο PC και στο mac). Το να μην βάλεις κάτι παραπάνω είναι λίγο-πολύ τσιγκουνιά, εκτός αν οι ανάγκες σου είναι τα απολύτως απαραίτητα, και αυτά όχι πολλά ταυτόχρονα μαζί. Επιπλέον η λογική στο mac OS είναι "κλείνω το παράθυρο, αφήνω ανοικτό το πρόγραμμα" το οποίο όσο να'ναι θέλει μνήμη για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις αποτελεσματικά.

Kyr-X σχετικά με τις απαιτήσεις, τις αναβολές και τα "λουκέτα": νομίζω ότι βλέπεις φαντάσματα: στο HL2, πράγματι είχε γίνει μλκ με διαρροή του source, το ryzom είναι μιά από τα ίδια σε μία ήδη κορεσμένη αγορά, οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατί εκπλήσεσαι, το Horizon, απ'ότι ακούω ήταν χάλι μαύρο. Στο κάτω-κάτω, πες μου ποιά παιχνίδια παίζουν (σε σοβαρές αναλύσεις, και framerates) σε έναν mac διετίας. Επιπλέον, στους mac, προφανώς οι εφαρμογές ακολουθούν το hardware, μια και τόσο το λειτουργικό όσο και το μηχάνημα τα φτιάχνει η Apple (αν και για κάποιο διάστημα, το 10.0 ήταν απίστευτα βαρύ σε λίγο-πολύ οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή της).

----------


## kostthem

256 MB δεν φτάνουν για σοβαρές δουλειές σε κανένα υπολογιστή. Όμως δεν στέκει το επιχείρημα πως δεν πήγαινε πιο κάτω η Apple. Μην ξεχνάτε πως το ποσοστό πωλήσεων 3% στο hardware που είχε δεν είναι και λίγο δεδομένο ότι μέσα στις μετρήσεις είναι το σύνολο των κατασκευαστών για PC. Εξάλλου είναι και πιο ακριβά μηχανήματα από τα συνήθη φθηνά. 
Το ότι οι τάσεις είναι σαφώς ανοδικές δεν προέκυψε από το "χειρότερα δεν γινόταν" αλλά από καλές (επιτέλους) επιλογές.
Τα κέρδη τριμήνου τα είδατε; Απίστευτα!
Και ναι.. έχουν πρωτοποριακό design. Κανείς δεν αμφιβάλλει σε αυτό. Και το πιο πρωτοποριακό OS.

Αν και ένα αντίστοιχης ποιότητας PC (με original το software που δίνει η Apple αν και ποιοτικά δεν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα από MS) είναι στα ίδια χρήματα, θα ήθελα να είναι πιο φθηνοί να χτύπαγα έναν διπλό G5 μόνο και μόνο για το OS. 

Ας είναι.. θα βολευτώ με έναν μονό 1.8 και 1Gb μνήμη.

----------


## Jander@DarthVader

> *Jander@DarthVader*, 
> 
> Εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ σε ποιον τομέα σήμερα έχει τόσο μεγάλη τεχνολογική υπεροχή το hardware των Mac. Μνήμες, δίσκους, κάρτες γραφικών και διάφορα άλλα υποσυστήματα είναι τα ίδια. Όσο για την αρχιτεκτονική επειδή το έχω ψάξει δεν έχει και τις χαοτικές διαφορές ειδικά με σε σύγκριση με τούς τελευταίους Athlon 64...


Πηρε 10+ χρονια για να φτασουνε κοντα στον Mac τα PC. Για εμενα το οτι καθε τρεις και τοσο πηδανε απο τον ενα τυπο μνημης στον αλλο, απο το ενα Ι/Ο interface στο αλλο, κλπ κλπ παροτι ειναι προοδος, σημαινει πολλα (κακο design?κακο marketing? ολα μαζι?)

----------


## kostthem

Και στην αρχιτεκτονική έχει διαφορά. Κοιτάξτε λίγο το σχεδιάγραμμα των Power G5. Λιγότερα κανάλια μεταφοράς στην μητρική με περισσότερο bandwidth.

----------


## Wolverine

> Πηρε 10+ χρονια για να φτασουνε κοντα στον Mac τα PC. Για εμενα το οτι καθε τρεις και τοσο πηδανε απο τον ενα τυπο μνημης στον αλλο, απο το ενα Ι/Ο interface στο αλλο, κλπ κλπ παροτι ειναι προοδος, σημαινει πολλα (κακο design?κακο marketing? ολα μαζι?)


Μα εγώ δεν διαφώνησα με αυτό. Εγώ μίλησα για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί σήμερα. Θεωρώ τα Mac πολύ αξιόλογα μηχανήματα απλά για συγκεκριμένες δουλειές. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι η Apple ήταν μια εταιρία και είχε πολύ μεγαλύτερο έλεγχο πάνω στην ανάπτυξη τον συστημάτων της ενώ στα PC εμπλέκονται ένα σωρό διαφορετικές εταιρίες που πρέπει τα προϊόντα τους να συνεργάζονται κιόλας. Ακόμα και με τον έλεγχο που είχε η Apple πάλι αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα μέχρι που έγινε η αλλαγή στην στρατηγική και τα πράγματα άλλαξαν.

----------


## Wolverine

> Και στην αρχιτεκτονική έχει διαφορά. Κοιτάξτε λίγο το σχεδιάγραμμα των Power G5. Λιγότερα κανάλια μεταφοράς στην μητρική με περισσότερο bandwidth.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται. Πάντα κερδίζεις κάτι και κάτι άλλο χάνεις όταν κανείς τις επιλογές σου στην αρχιτεκτονική. Για παράδειγμα ο ενσωματωμένος ελεγκτής μνήμης στους Athlon 64 είναι ιδιαιτέρα πρωτοποριακή σχεδίαση η οποία αναπτύχθηκε από κοινού με την Sun. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό να συγκρίνεις δυο διαφορετικά σχέδια. Όπως είπα κερδίζεις κάτι, χάνεις κάτι.

----------


## KyR-X

*wolverine* εγω δεν μίλησα για developers μιλάω για το μέσο χρήστη που δεν έχει ανάγκη να αδιάζει το πορτοφόλι του απο συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις επειδή εχει στηθεί ενα καλό παιχνίδι με την εταιρία που βγάζει το κολάζ προγραμμάτων που λέγεται Windows την Intel και όποιον άλλον μυρίστηκε χρήμα και μπήκε, το οτι εσυ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά με 256k δεν έχει σχέση με εμένα που μπορώ να την κάνω. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική σου, μήπως ζείς εσυ στο μικρόκοσμο της δουλειάς σου και νομίζεις οτι κάποιος θα χρειαστεί το δικό σου σύστημα ενω το μόνο που κάνει είναι να παίζει κανένα παιχνίδι να στέλνει email και να παρακολουθεί το ιντερνετ? Να σου δώσω μερικές διευθύνσεις απο εταιρίες που βγάζουν προγράμματα για Mac II? Ναι Mac II, ζουν ακόμα, η μήπως θέλεις να σου δώσω μερικές που βγάζουν ακόμη περιφεριακά για Commodore 64? Βλέπεις ευτυχώς δεν σκέφτωνται ολοι σαν κι εσένα, έχουν οση υπολογιστική δύναμη τους χρειάζεται. Αν δεν θέλουν παραπάνω δεν την αγοράζουν. Υπλολγίζεται οτι γύρω στις 500.000 υπολογιστές Commodore 64 ανάβουν κάθε μέρα μόνο στην Αμερική και δεν είναι πιτσιρικάδες ούτε παπούδες να παίζουν με τα ΜΑΜΕ αλλά επαγγελματίες. Η αγορά των μεταχειρισμένων υπολογιστών είναι τώρα πολλύ μεγαλύτερη αυτής των καινούριων όπως ακριβώς γίνεται και με τα αυτοκίνητα. Σκέψου λίγο πόσο εξω πέφτεις λοιπόν. Επίσης για τα Linux ας σου εξηγήσουν αρκετοί εδω μέσα που τα τρέχουν πόσο καιρό θέλει να ξαναστήσεις ενα Gentoo Linux αν στραβώσει κάτι, επίσης δείξε στην αδερφή σου πως να το στήσει μόνη της ή στον πιτσιρικά απο απέναντι, πιθανών να σου πουν πολύ απλά οτι μετάνιωσαν που έστηναν αυτό το λειτουργικό σε φίλους γιατί το τηλέφωνο τους πιθανών δεν θα σταμάτησε να χτυπά για βοήθεια τουλάχιστον στο πρώτο μήνα. :P
Επίσης ο δικός μου μικρόκοσμος ξεκινά κάπου στο 1983 με τους υπολογιστές και έκτοτε δεν έχει σταματήσει εκτός απο μια μικρή παύση λίγο πριν το κλείσιμο της Amiga το 1994. Θιασώτης των Mac δεν είμαι ούτε ποτέ θα γίνω. Σκοπέυω να παραγγείλω μια AmigaOne και να βοηθήσω την διεθνή κοινότητα αυτού του λειτουργικού να αναπτυχθεί. Είναι μια συνειδητή επιλογή που κάνω γιατί προσωπικά γνωρίζω πολλύ καλά οτι στο θέμα του computing είμαστε ακριβώς 10(*edit* και διόρθωση) είμαστε *20* χρόνια πίσω όταν πράγματα που κάναμε τότε με τον Amiga σήμερα ακόμη με τα Windows δεν γίνωνται. Κάποτε είχε πλάκα να προγραμματίζεις, σήμερα είναι μια στριφνή κατάσταση και για αυτό δεν έχουμε δει και τις φοβερές προόδους σε αυτό το τομέα. Τουλάχιστον εγω σκοπεύω να περάσω καλά οσο καιρό θα πργραμματίζω πάλι με Amiga και δηλώνω οτι ήδη εχω κάνει την τελευταία μου αναβάθμιση σε x86 Windows. Ας συνεχίσουν χωρίς εμένα. :P

Επίσης σχετικά με τα ΜΜΟG παιχνίδια μου μεταφέρεις οτι έχεις ακούσει κι οτι σου είπανε, εγω μεταφέρω οτι είδα, φυσικά και το Horizons δεν ήταν χάλια. Επίσης είμαι πολλύ δύσπιστος στη δικαιολογία της Valve για τους λόγους καθυστέρησης, κι αν διέρευσε ο κώδικας ε και? Μήπως θα πλήρωναν οι hackers άλλη εταιρία που θα τον ανέπτυσε, η μήπως δεν είχαν κρατήσει backups και το ξανάγραφαν απ την αρχή? :P Πάντος για τόσο σύντομο διάστημα που έκαναν να "τον ξαναγράψουν" έβγαλαν πολλύ καλό κώδικα δε συμφωνείς? :P

----------


## Wolverine

*KyR-X*, 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν προσέχεις τι γράφεται εδώ μέσα. Το σχόλιο για τα 256MB Ram έγινε για την βασική έκδοση του G5. Τι να το κάνω ένα τόσο ακριβό μηχάνημα για να μπαίνω στο internet. Αν δεν είναι απαραίτητο υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις από την Apple με πολύ πιο λογικό κόστος. Οπότε εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ τι να το κάνω το High End Workstation που λογικά επιλέχθηκε για δουλειά με 256 MB Ram; Εκτός αν έχεις λεφτά για πέταμα και πληρώνεις για ένα μηχάνημα που δεν θα αξιοποιήσεις ποτέ. Επίσης εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα ποτέ στη εμπειρία σου αλλά αφού νιώθεις την ανάγκη να με πείσεις εντάξει. 

Ίσως να έχεις ακούσει, λέω ίσως ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνο το Gentoo. Το πολύ αγαπημένο σου Mac OS στηρίζεται στο FreeBSD που καμία σχέση δεν είχε παλιότερα με τον χώρο τον Mac αλλά με τον ευρύτερο χώρο των Unix like όπως είναι και το Linux. Ακόμα και αυτό είναι μια από τις επιλογές που έχω. 

Linux έβαλα για πρώτη φορά το ΄99 άρα πιστεύω πως έχω αρκετή πείρα πάνω στο θέμα ώστε να ξέρω πόσες φορές με πήρανε τηλέφωνο και πόσες όχι.

----------


## Wolverine

*KyR-X*, 


> Επίσης σχετικά με τα ΜΜΟG παιχνίδια μου μεταφέρεις οτι έχεις ακούσει κι οτι σου είπανε, εγω μεταφέρω οτι είδα, φυσικά και το Horizons δεν ήταν χάλια. Επίσης είμαι πολλύ δύσπιστος στη δικαιολογία της Valve για τους λόγους καθυστέρησης, κι αν διέρευσε ο κώδικας ε και? Μήπως θα πλήρωναν οι hackers άλλη εταιρία που θα τον ανέπτυσε, η μήπως δεν είχαν κρατήσει backups και το ξανάγραφαν απ την αρχή? Razz Πάντος για τόσο σύντομο διάστημα που έκαναν να "τον ξαναγράψουν" έβγαλαν πολλύ καλό κώδικα δε συμφωνείς? Razz


Το σχόλιο για τα παιχνίδια δεν το έκανα εγώ. Το έκανε ο Πύρρος. Οπότε καλύτερα να ξεχωρίζεις σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι. Είναι και πιο κατανοητό για αυτούς που τα διαβάζουν αυτά.

----------


## KyR-X

Ναι συγνώμη αυτό γράφτηκε απο βιασύνη. Ούτε μίλησα υπέρ του G5 και της τιμής του. Υπάρχει η τάση να πιστεύει ο κόσμος οτι οσο μεγαλύτερος ο επεξεργαστής η κάρτα γραφικών και η μνήμη τόσο και καλύτερα, ενω δεν είναι έτσι, βασικά μετρά η αρχιτεκτονική του επεξεργαστή η ταχύτητα της μνήμης και πανω απο ολα το γρήγορο λειτουργικό, αυτά ήθελα να υποδείξω. Αν υπάρχει ο τρόπος να προσανατολιστεί ο κόσμος και κάποιες εταιρίες προς τα PPC με καλύτερη αρχιτεκτονική και γρήγορα λειτουργικά έχουμε σωθεί ολοι και απο πλευράς προγραμμάτων αλλά και τιμών. τώρα τι θα κάνει η Intel και η Microsoft πρόβλημα τους.

----------


## Wolverine

*KyR-X*, 

Εγώ δεν έχω προσωπική κόντρα μαζί σου ούτε κάτι εναντίων των Mac. Ίσα ίσα  που, όπως είπα, τους θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογους. Το θέμα είναι ότι ούτε αυτοί είναι μονόδρομος και πίστεψε αν έφταναν και αυτοί αν είναι μονοπώλιο ίσως να έκανα τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Ήδη προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση κινήθηκαν όταν έκοψαν την παροχή Hardware στην Be τότε παλιά όταν είχαν πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη. Οπότε δεν είναι καλό να εκθειάζουμε μια εταιρία που σκοπό έχει τα κέρδη ως τον απόλυτο σωτήρα γιατί πίστεψε με δεν τους νοιάζει τι κανείς εσύ και εγώ όσο η εταιρία παρουσιάζει κέρδη.

----------


## naxiand

θέλετε μικρό pc? Πάρτε κάτι πιο σοβαρό από mini mac http://de.shuttle.com/de/desktopdefa...70_read-10497/  :Mr. Green:

----------


## WAntilles

KyR-X σε 4 (περίπου) χρόνια θα έχω 4-core x86-64 AMD στα 4.0GHz και θα γελάω.

Εσύ τί θα έχεις;

Κατιτίς που θα μπορεί να τρέχει 1 thread τη φορά;

Και θα είναι "καλό και γρήγορο" επειδή απλώς θα λέγεται Amiga;

Ας καγχάσω.

Για τα περί μνήμης δεν σχολιάζω.

Εάν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη θεμελιώδη σημασία της RAM σε οποιαδήποτε υπολογιστική πλατφόρμα, τότε απλά εκτίθεσαι.

Δεν ανεβαίνει συνεχώς σε πλήθος bits το address space των επεξεργαστών για την πλάκα.

ΥΓ: Αλήθεια, "τί έκανε τότε η Amiga που δεν μπορούν ακόμα να κάνουν τα Windows";

Πραγματικά απορώ.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Επίσης σχετικά με τα ΜΜΟG παιχνίδια μου μεταφέρεις οτι έχεις ακούσει κι οτι σου είπανε, εγω μεταφέρω οτι είδα, φυσικά και το Horizons δεν ήταν χάλια. Επίσης είμαι πολλύ δύσπιστος στη δικαιολογία της Valve για τους λόγους καθυστέρησης, κι αν διέρευσε ο κώδικας ε και? Μήπως θα πλήρωναν οι hackers άλλη εταιρία που θα τον ανέπτυσε, η μήπως δεν είχαν κρατήσει backups και το ξανάγραφαν απ την αρχή? :P Πάντος για τόσο σύντομο διάστημα που έκαναν να "τον ξαναγράψουν" έβγαλαν πολλύ καλό κώδικα δε συμφωνείς? :P


Το ryzom το είδα ο ίδιος. Μου ήταν εντελώς αδιάφορο. Horizons πράγματι δεν έχω παίξει, αλλά άκουσα τα χειρότερα. Το κλέψιμο του source για το HL2, προφανώς δεν σημαίνει ότι εξαφανίστηκαν όλα τα αντίτυπα, αλλά ότι για κάποιο καιρό, σταματά η δουλειά, και όλη η valve παίζει τον αστυνόμο σαίνη. Δεν μου απαντάς για τα παιχνίδια σε mac :-D

----------


## KyR-X

*wolverine* έχεις δίκιο και δεν είναι η μόνη παράξενη περίπτωση, θα μπορούσε να είχε αγοράσει την Commodore για παράδειγμα, πολλύς κόσμος απορεί γιατί δεν το έκανε, πολλύς κόσμος απορεί επίσης τι στην ευχή συνέβη και έκλεισε η Commodore προηγουμένως και μετά μας ήρθε σαν απο μηχανής θεός ο Bill με τα κάκιστης ποιότητας Wintel και τελικά επικράτησε χωρίς ανταγωνιστές. Εγω μόνο σκέφτωμαι που θα είμασταν τώρα αν δεν είχαν γίνει ολα αυτά και με πιάνει κατάθλιψη.

*Wantilles* αλλαγή (update) προγράμματος ενω είναι σε λειτουργία και ταυτόχρονα και αλλαγή drivers που χρησιμοποιούν τη συσκεβή που χρησιμοποιεί το πρόγραμμα ολα αυτά με ενα απλό drag and drop, να έχεις δυο διαφορετικά προγράμματα να κάνουν ταυτόχρονα compiling στο background, ενα  game με πλούσιο γραφικό περιβάλλον να τρέχει και ταυτόχρονα να μην καθυστερεί καθόλου το λειτουργικό στις εντολές σου καθώς θα ανοίγεις π.χ. τα e-mail σου, να έχεις παράθυρα με διαφορετική ανάλυση το καθένα που θα μπορείς να κάνεις resize κατά βούληση και να τρέχουν απο ενα πρόγραμμα το καθένα, καθώς θα είσαι στο desktop. Να ειδοποιείσαι για email καθώς μιλάς απο ενα chat πρόγραμμα μέσα απο αυτό, να τα ανοίγεις απο εκεί και να απαντάς αν θέλεις χωρίς να το αφήνεις καθόλου. Να βάζεις δυο διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές να διαβάζουν απο τον ίδιο σκληρό ενω δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ρύθμιση ούτε καν σαν documentation. Αυτά είναι μερικά απο τα πολλά που μπορω να θυμηθώ. Αμφιβάλλω αν ακόμη και σε 4 χρόνια θα τα δούμε με τα Windows. Αλλά δεν γνώρισες τις εποχές της δόξας του προγραμματισμού γι αυτό δε σε αδικώ. Άτυχε :P

*Πύρρος* τι να σου πω για τα παιχνίδια του Mac αφού δεν έχει πολλά, εγω όμως δεν πρόκειται να μείνω όμηρος της MS για τα παιχνίδια.

----------


## WAntilles

> ...αλλαγή (update) προγράμματος ενω είναι σε λειτουργία και ταυτόχρονα και αλλαγή drivers που χρησιμοποιούν τη συσκεβή που χρησιμοποιεί το πρόγραμμα...


Το κάνει το Linux.




> ...να έχεις δυο διαφορετικά προγράμματα να κάνουν ταυτόχρονα compiling στο background...


Το κάνουν καί Windows καί Linux.




> ενα  game με πλούσιο γραφικό περιβάλλον να τρέχει και ταυτόχρονα να μην καθυστερεί καθόλου το λειτουργικό στις εντολές σου καθώς θα ανοίγεις π.χ. τα e-mail σου...


Ένα παιχνίδι είναι full screen. Και συνεπώς είναι είτε στο foreground είτε στο background. Και στα 2 να είναι δεν έχει νόημα αυτό που λες. Είναι άτοπο.




> να έχεις παράθυρα με διαφορετική ανάλυση το καθένα που θα μπορείς να κάνεις resize κατά βούληση και να τρέχουν απο ενα πρόγραμμα το καθένα, καθώς θα είσαι στο desktop...


Εδώ φαίνεται η ημιμάθειά σου.

Η έννοια της ανάλυσης ταιριάζει σε οθόνη ή/και desktop αλλά σίγουρα όχι σε παράθυρο. Διότι το παράθυρο θα ανήκει σε κάποια οθόνη/dekstop. Και επομένως θα κληρονομεί τα χαρακτηριστικά της/του.




> Να ειδοποιείσαι για email καθώς μιλάς απο ενα chat πρόγραμμα μέσα απο αυτό, να τα ανοίγεις απο εκεί και να απαντάς αν θέλεις χωρίς να το αφήνεις καθόλου.


Γίνεται σε όλα τα λειτουργικά.




> Να βάζεις δυο διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές να διαβάζουν απο τον ίδιο σκληρό ενω δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ρύθμιση ούτε καν σαν documentation.


Γίνεται σε όλα τα λειτουργικά.

----------


## Πύρρος

> τι να σου πω για τα παιχνίδια του Mac αφού δεν έχει πολλά, εγω όμως δεν πρόκειται να μείνω όμηρος της MS για τα παιχνίδια.


Δεν μίλαγα για την ποικιλία, αλλά για τις απαιτήσεις. Παρουσιάζες τις αυξανόμενες απαιτήσεις, σαν πρόβλημα των x86 μόνο, λες και τα όποια παιχνίδια σε mac παίζουν σε μοντέλα 5 χρονών πίσω. Οι διάφοροι developers, σχεδιάζουν σύμφωνα με ότι υπάρχει στην αγορά. Αν το μέσο PC αλλάζει χρόνο με το χρόνο, θα αλλάζει και το μέσο παιχνίδι.

----------


## kostthem

Όλα τα ανωτέρω όμως η Amiga τα έκανε ταυτόχρονα. Όλα μαζί, άνετα. Με λίγα Mb Ram. Μετάνοιωσα πολύ που την πούλησα, ένα μηχανάκι του 92 (Α1200) που είχα μου έδειχνε πως θα είναι τα πράγματα σε 10 χρόνια. Μέσα έπεσε. Όσο για το Multitasking των windows (δεν έχω δοκιμάσει σε Mac) απλά δεν υπάρχει. Τελείως για γέλια.

----------


## WAntilles

KyR-X για να καταλάβεις πόσο εκτός θέματος είναι αυτά που στην πραγματικότητα λες, μου συγκρίνεις 2 λειτουργικά και βγάζεις το ένα ή το άλλο καλύτερο από το ποιό έχει π.χ. καλύτερο text editor ή mail client.

Αντί να συγκρίνεις, όπως θά 'πρεπε, τα "θεμέλιά" τους:

- kernel
- task & process scheduler
- thread management
- memory management
- responsiveness
- SMP scalability

κλπ.

----------


## uknik

καλοί, χρυσοί οι mac αλλά έχουν κάποια βασικά ελαττώματα:

- Δεν είναι PC (τί να τα κάνω τόσα παιχνίδια και κυριως εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιώ??)

- Στην Ελλάδα αν αγοράσεις απο RainBow την πάτησες. Πολυ υψηλές τιμές, καθόλου εξυπηρέτηση, δημοσιουπαλληλιστικη συμπεριφορά των υπαλλήλων της.

Οι mac είτε είναι καλοί για 2ος υπολογιστής ή για το γραφείο αν είσαι γραφίστας ή ασχολείσαι με video editing. Εκεί δεν παίζονται.

Και βεβαια δεν μπορείς να συγκρινεις pc/mac. Το mac με 256ΜΒ μνημη έχει καλύτερη απόδοση απο ένα pc me 1GB ram...

αν και πιστεύω σε 3-4 χρόνια θα γίνει πλήρης εξομείωση μεταξυ των 2 συστηματων.... εεε?

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Όμως εγώ έχω μια απορία: Μετά από 1 χρόνο, γιατί ξέθαψες αυτό το νήμα;

----------


## anon

Μέχρι το 2002 είχα εταιρικό email server με sendmail/popper σε FreeBSD 3.1 (yes!!!!) σε 486DX2 με 16ΜΒ RAM μόνο (yes!!!!!!!) και με δύο SCSI δίσκους 1GB σε mirror. Το σύστημα αυτό δούλευε ανελιπώς επι 5 (ή έξι έχω χάσει λογαριασμό) συναπτά έτη, χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Και παροπλίστηκε, μόνο και μόνο ότι σε περίπτωση "ατυχήματος" δεν θα υπήρχαν πλέον ανταλλακτικά. Και με σχεδόν 100 email accounts στο τέλος... Στο δε top έδειχνε σπάνια πήγενε σε λιγότερο απο 85% idle. 

Οπότε αυτά περι 1GB είναι για να πουλάμε hardware και bloatware. Η απαραίτητη μνήμη είναι ανάλογα με την περίπτωση ( και τι χρήση γίνεται ). Εαν πχ θέλω να τρέχω Oracle για μεγάλη εγκατάσταση, θα πάω σε RISC σύστημα με native access σε πάνω απο 4GB RAM (όχι PAE και άλλες βλακείες).

----------


## n!ckk

> Και βεβαια δεν μπορείς να συγκρινεις pc/mac. Το mac με 256ΜΒ μνημη έχει καλύτερη απόδοση απο ένα pc me 1GB ram...


 Παραβλέποντας το γεγονός ότι ξεθάβουμε ένα thread από τους νεκρούς, να πω εδώ ότι η καλύτερη διαχείρηση μνήμης δεν υποκαθιστά πάντα την ποσότητα.

Το linux (υποθέτω και το mac) θα είναι πολύ πιο responsive από τα windows με 256MB μνήμης, αλλά για δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις 2-3 εικόνες των 5Mpixel στο photoshop ή το gimp...  :Whistle: 

Καλώς ή κακώς είναι και οι σύγχρονες εφαρμογές και ανάγκες που απαιτούν αξιοπρεπή ποσότητα μνήμης, όχι μόνο τα λειτουργικά.

Και φυσικά το mac mini είναι παιχνίδι. Για _δεύτερος_ υπολογιστής δε θα ήταν άσχημο, αλλά αυτό μόνο αν είχε 512MB-1GB RAM και ήταν φτηνότερο.

----------


## WAntilles

> Το mac με 256ΜΒ μνημη έχει καλύτερη απόδοση απο ένα pc me 1GB ram.


Σου είναι εύκολο, σε παρακαλώ πολύ, να το τεκμηριώσεις αυτό;

Δηλαδή:

- Με ποιό λειτουργικό(ά) να τρέχει(ουν) στα 2 μηχανάκια;
- Με ποιές εφαρμογές να είναι ανοικτές;
- Με πόσα και πόσο μεγάλα αρχεία σε κάθε εφαρμογή;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sdikr

Ρε παιδιά τελευταίο ποστ ήταν πριν εναν χρόνο!

----------


## KLG

> Ρε παιδιά τελευταίο ποστ ήταν πριν εναν χρόνο!


ναι και μεσα σε ενα χρονο βγηκανε intel macs και οι χρηστες mac του adslgr τριπλασιαστηκαν... απο 2 γινανε 6  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## kostthem

Όπως επίσης ο kostthem είναι εδώ και ένα χρόνο κάτοχος ενός Power Mac G5 Dual 1.8.

Και πιστέψτε με δεν το μετάνοιωσα καθόλου. Όταν πλέον πάω να δουλέψω στη δουλειά και έχουν περάσει μέρες (π.χ. Σαββατοκυριακο) θέλω χρόνο να συνηθίσω τα Windows γιατί είναι πολύ άσχημα και δυσλειτουργικά. Χαλάνε εντελώς την αισθητική μου!

Ασε που οι χρήστες Mac τελικά δεν είμαστε και τόσο λίγοι όσο νόμιζα....

----------


## Tolisbak

Η επιστροφή στα 32bit (Core Duo) πως σας φάνηκε; 

Δεν σχολιάζω καν τα περί 4απλάσιας ταχύτητας σε σχέση με τους G5..

----------


## kostthem

> Η επιστροφή στα 32bit (Core Duo) πως σας φάνηκε; 
> 
> Δεν σχολιάζω καν τα περί 4απλάσιας ταχύτητας σε σχέση με τους G5..


Όταν επιστρέψω θα σου πω. Προς το παρόν απολαμβάνω τον G5 μου.

Δεύτερον, που είδες τέτοια διαφορά; Η Apple ισχυρίζεται πως ένας *διπλού* πυρήνα Intel Core Duo (και όχι P4) είναι 2-3 φορές πιο γρήγορος από έναν *μονό* G5 στα ίδια MHz. Και μέχρι στιγμής έχει αποδειχτεί μικρή η αύξηση της ταχύτητας. Οπότε με την αναγωγή μάλλον μιλάμε για ίδια ταχύτητα... και το 4-5 είναι απλή ατάκα...
Το σημείο που κερδίζουν οι Intel είναι στην κατανάλωση και στην διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## WAntilles

> Δεύτερον, που είδες τέτοια διαφορά; Η Apple ισχυρίζεται πως ένας *διπλού* πυρήνα Intel Core Duo (και όχι P4) είναι 2-3 φορές πιο γρήγορος από έναν *μονό* G5 στα ίδια MHz. Και μέχρι στιγμής έχει αποδειχτεί μικρή η αύξηση της ταχύτητας. Οπότε με την αναγωγή μάλλον μιλάμε για ίδια ταχύτητα... και το 4-5 είναι απλή ατάκα...
> Το σημείο που κερδίζουν οι Intel είναι στην κατανάλωση και στην διαθεσιμότητα.


Ξυπνήστε Μακικοί !!!

Σας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί στην Apple.

1. Ξαναδιάβασε ακριβώς το statement-"συγκριτικό" της Apple προσεκτικά.

2. Η Apple ξέρεις πώς κάνει τη σύγκριση; Με τις εφαρμογές για PowerPC compiled for size - και όχι for speed - όπως έκανε πάντα δηλαδή (ολόκληρο το MacOS X έτσι είναι) - ενώ στους x86 Μακ τα έχει κάνει compiled for speed. Πολύ δίκαια-αξιόπιστη σύγκριση. Εύγε-εύγε.

----------


## ReverseR

καλα, καλά....


Ο gates πάντως αναγνώριζε από παλια την αξία των μακ!
http://www.osdata.com/kind/gates.htm

 :Laughing:

----------


## kadronarxis

Το mac mini είναι φοβερό μηχάνημα.
Όσοι το έχουν δουλέψει θα έχουν διαπιστώσει ότι παράλληλα τρέχει εφαρμογές όπως dreamweaver και adobe photoshop cs 2, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣΑΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.

Οποισδήποτε intel υπολογιστής που τρέχει windows, θα είχε λιώσει.

Αυτά.Μην είστε κολλημένοι. :One thumb up:

----------


## WAntilles

> Το mac mini είναι φοβερό μηχάνημα.
> Όσοι το έχουν δουλέψει θα έχουν διαπιστώσει ότι παράλληλα τρέχει εφαρμογές όπως dreamweaver και adobe photoshop cs 2, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣΑΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.


Άμα δεν του βάλεις όμως 1GB RAM, είναι πατίνι.

----------


## kadronarxis

Οποιοσδήποτε intel/amd επεξεργαστής που βρίσκεται σε μηχάνημα των 500 ευρώ, έτσι?!!!
Απίστευτο όπως και τρομερό λειτουργικό.

ΥΓ: ναι.....μνήμη ίση με 512 ή 1 γίγα είναι καλά.

----------


## bodom

Εντάξει δεν λέω , καλό πράγμα το design και να το πληρώσουμε, αλλά όχι και επειδή η Mac έβγαλε υπολογιστή με standards της προηγούμενης πενταετίας να πάω να το πάρω επειδή είναι κομψό! Κακά τα ψέματα μάγκες, όσοι ήσασταν για να πάρετε Athlon 64 με SLI και στην πορεία αποφασίσατε να πάρετε το Mini με 32MB shared vga memory, κάνετε σαν γκόμενες που παίρνουν αυτοκίνητο βάσει χρώματος. 

 Δεν πειράζει πιο πολλές γυναίκες για τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## kostthem

> Ξυπνήστε Μακικοί !!!
> 
> Σας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί στην Apple.
> 
> 1. Ξαναδιάβασε ακριβώς το statement-"συγκριτικό" της Apple προσεκτικά.
> 
> 2. Η Apple ξέρεις πώς κάνει τη σύγκριση; Με τις εφαρμογές για PowerPC compiled for size - και όχι for speed - όπως έκανε πάντα δηλαδή (ολόκληρο το MacOS X έτσι είναι) - ενώ στους x86 Μακ τα έχει κάνει compiled for speed. Πολύ δίκαια-αξιόπιστη σύγκριση. Εύγε-εύγε.


1. Δεν νομίζω να με δουλεύει κανείς. Δεν ακολουθώ κανέναν τυφλά, αλλά αμφισβητώ τα πάντα.

2. Έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές το συγκριτικό της Apple με προσοχή αλλά και *όλα* τα benchmarks που έγιναν από τρίτους. Μην επιμένεις σε αυτό, επέτρεψέ μου να έχω μια καλύτερη πληροφόρηση.

Τα binaries είναι universal πλέον.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Εντάξει δεν λέω , καλό πράγμα το design και να το πληρώσουμε, αλλά όχι και επειδή η Mac έβγαλε υπολογιστή με standards της προηγούμενης πενταετίας να πάω να το πάρω επειδή είναι κομψό! Κακά τα ψέματα μάγκες, όσοι ήσασταν για να πάρετε Athlon 64 με SLI και στην πορεία αποφασίσατε να πάρετε το Mini με 32MB shared vga memory, κάνετε σαν γκόμενες που παίρνουν αυτοκίνητο βάσει χρώματος. 
> 
>  Δεν πειράζει πιο πολλές γυναίκες για τους υπόλοιπους.


Σωστά και για παραπάνω από ένα λόγους:
Δεν υπάρχει mini με shared vga memmory.*Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ*.Ανεξάρτητα με μάρκες και αρχιτεκτονικές, αν κάποιος σκεφτόταν ισχυρό gaming σύστημα (άντε, να το πούμε 3d design και animation), και τελικά αγόρασε το εντελώς μα εντελώς entry-level mini, έχει τουλάχιστον κρίση ταυτότητας.

----------


## bodom

Ακόμα πιο σωστά γιατί μπήκες στη διαδικασία να επιχειρηματολογήσεις στις εξώφθαλμα   εμπεριστατωμένες κατηγορίες και κρίσεις μου. Και συν τοις άλλοις χρησιμοποίησες *bold!

*Τόμπολα.

----------


## Tem

> καλοί, χρυσοί οι mac αλλά έχουν κάποια βασικά ελαττώματα:
> 
> - Δεν είναι PC (τί να τα κάνω τόσα παιχνίδια και κυριως εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιώ??)
> 
> - Στην Ελλάδα αν αγοράσεις απο RainBow την πάτησες. Πολυ υψηλές τιμές, καθόλου εξυπηρέτηση, δημοσιουπαλληλιστικη συμπεριφορά των υπαλλήλων της.
> 
> Οι mac είτε είναι καλοί για 2ος υπολογιστής ή για το γραφείο αν είσαι γραφίστας ή ασχολείσαι με video editing. Εκεί δεν παίζονται.
> 
> Και βεβαια δεν μπορείς να συγκρινεις pc/mac. Το mac με 256ΜΒ μνημη έχει καλύτερη απόδοση απο ένα pc me 1GB ram...
> ...


πολύ φρέσκο θέμα άνοιξες φίλε μου , μάλλον μπέρδεψες την ημερομηνία γιατί ήταν 26.1.2005 τότε :Cool:  Εσένα σου φάνηκε για 2006 μάλλον

----------


## zig

> Άμα δεν του βάλεις όμως 1GB RAM, είναι πατίνι.


Αν κατάφεραν να στείλουν άνθρωπο στην σελήνη με ένα computer των 32 Κιλοbytes τότε ο μόνος λόγος που 256MB δεν είναι αρκετά είναι η ανεπάρκεια των μηχανικών σχεδιαστών του λογισμικού.

----------


## n!ckk

> Αν κατάφεραν να στείλουν άνθρωπο στην σελήνη με ένα computer των 32 Κιλοbytes τότε ο μόνος λόγος που 256MB δεν είναι αρκετά είναι η ανεπάρκεια των μηχανικών σχεδιαστών του λογισμικού.


Λάθος!

*Όπως εξήγησα και παραπάνω*, οι σύγχρονες ανάγκες και οι ολοένα και αυξανόμενες απαιτήσεις μας είναι αυτές που επιβάλλουν την ανάπτυξη ισχυρότερου hardware και, ειδικότερα, τη χρήση μεγαλύτερων ποσοτήτων μνήμης.

Αν *εσύ* καταφέρεις με 32 kilobytes να ανοίξεις για επεξεργασία μια εικόνα των 12 Mpixel, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να σε βάλουμε να διδάξεις τους "ανεπαρκείς" σχεδιαστές λογισμικού.

BTW, μια τέτοια εικόνα (demo από τη νέα Canon 5D) την άνοιξα στο gimp χθες...
Στο 4ο layer το μηχάνημα "γονάτισε".

Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να του βάλω λίγη ακόμα μνήμη.  :Razz:

----------


## zig

> Λάθος!
> 
> *Όπως εξήγησα και παραπάνω*, οι σύγχρονες ανάγκες και οι ολοένα και αυξανόμενες απαιτήσεις μας είναι αυτές που επιβάλλουν την ανάπτυξη ισχυρότερου hardware και, ειδικότερα, τη χρήση μεγαλύτερων ποσοτήτων μνήμης.
> 
> Αν *εσύ* καταφέρεις με 32 kilobytes να ανοίξεις για επεξεργασία μια εικόνα των 12 Mpixel, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να σε βάλουμε να διδάξεις τους "ανεπαρκείς" σχεδιαστές λογισμικού.
> 
> BTW, μια τέτοια εικόνα (demo από τη νέα Canon 5D) την άνοιξα στο gimp χθες...
> Στο 4ο layer το μηχάνημα "γονάτισε".
> 
> Μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να του βάλω λίγη ακόμα μνήμη.


 :Laughing:  Αν θέλω να δημιουργήσω ανάγκες τότε κανένα μηχάνημα δεν έχει επαρκείς επιδόσεις.

Μπορώ να σκεφτώ αμέτρητα προβλήματα που όσο δυνατό και να είναι το μηχάνημα σου θα συμπεριφέρεται σαν μπρίκι.

Τι σχέση όμως έχει αυτό με ότι ισχυρίστηκα παραπάνω ότι τα 256MB δεν είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας για μια πολύ μεγάλη κατηγορία ανθρώπων που ενδεχομένως θα αγοράσουν το Mac.

----------


## kadronarxis

Καλά ρε ξεφύγατε εντελώς;
Αναφέρουμε το mac mini, διότι είναι από τα λίγα branded μηχανήματα που κοστίζουν 500 ευρώ, και έχουν πολύ μεγάλες δυνατότητες.
Αν το συγκρίνετε με τα υπόλοιπα θηρία που κυκλοφορούν, τύπου athlon x2 κλπ, τότε είστε για την κομμένη τη γέφυρα.

----------


## n!ckk

> Αν θέλω να δημιουργήσω ανάγκες τότε κανένα μηχάνημα δεν έχει επαρκείς επιδόσεις.


Ανοίγεις τώρα ένα μεγάλο θέμα που δε μπορεί να απαντηθεί με απόλυτο τρόπο.
Ωστόσο *υπάρχουν* ανάγκες που καλύπτονται καλύτερα με τους νέους υπολογιστές - η ψηφιακή φωτογραφία π.χ. δε θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει με αισθητήρες 16x16 pixels. Φυσικά, από την άλλη πλευρά, ο ερασιτέχνης φωτογράφος θα καλύπτεται απολύτως από μια μηχανή όπως η 5D για πολλά πολλά χρόνια... Αν δεν είναι τεχνο-freak, θα φροντίσει να προσδιορίσει τις ανάγκες του και να πάρει κάτι που θα τον καλύπτει και όχι το απολύτως καλύτερο.

Τα 256MB RAM όμως το 2006 είναι *πολύ λίγα* για οποιονδήποτε καινούργιο υπολογιστή. *Αυτό είπα και παραπάνω*, ότι αν ο mac mini είχε περισσότερα θα ήταν ίσως πολύ καλή επιλογή.




> Τι σχέση όμως έχει αυτό με *ότι ισχυρίστηκα* παραπάνω ότι τα 256MB δεν είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας για μια πολύ μεγάλη κατηγορία ανθρώπων που ενδεχομένως θα αγοράσουν το Mac.


*"Ό,τι ισχυρίστηκες παραπάνω?"* Τι ισχυρίστηκες παραπάνω?  :Twisted Evil: 

Εγώ μόνο την παρακάτω *κοτσάνα* είδα και σε θεώρησα άσχετο, οπότε και προσπάθησα να φωτίσω λίγο τα πράγματα:




> Αν κατάφεραν να στείλουν άνθρωπο στην σελήνη με ένα computer των 32 Κιλοbytes τότε ο μόνος λόγος που 256MB δεν είναι αρκετά είναι η ανεπάρκεια των μηχανικών σχεδιαστών του λογισμικού.


Τώρα βέβαια εσύ μπορεί να ονειρεύτηκες ότι έγραψες και κάτι άλλο...  :Twisted Evil: 
Διότι καθόλου δεν αναφέρθηκες στο πρώτο σου post στο αν οι ανάγκες συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων καλύπτονται και από τα 256MB μνήμης. Αν το πας έτσι, καλύπτονται και από τα 128 του laptop του project "one laptop per child" (που δεν κάνει 500€, κάνει 83€).


@  kadronarxis: Φυσικά και δεν πρέπει να το συγκρίνουμε με Athlon64X2, το σχόλιο του bodom ήταν άστοχο.

----------


## ReverseR

> Καλά ρε ξεφύγατε εντελώς;


Να μια ερώτηση που δεν έπρεπε να είναι ερώτηση.

Ημαρτον παίδες!!!

----------


## Tolisbak

Η Apple ανακοίνωσε 4x ταχύτητα του νέου imac σε σχέση με το παλιό.
Επομένως, ο 64bit-G5 ήταν από πολύ παλιά πολύ πιο αργός σε σχέση με τους intel. Οι core duo δεν είναι 4 φορές ταχύτεροι από τους sonoma, πόσο μάλλον από τους P4....
Άρα ο Jobs τόσα χρόνια σας πούλαγε μάπα επεξεργαστή. Και χαίρεστε.

Στη συνέχεια όμως βγαίνει το theregister και αποδεικνύει πως τελικά η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρότερη. 

Επομένως ο Jobs είναι ή ψεύτης ή απατεώνας.

----------


## sdikr

> Η Apple ανακοίνωσε 4x ταχύτητα του νέου imac σε σχέση με το παλιό.
> Επομένως, ο 64bit-G5 ήταν από πολύ παλιά πολύ πιο αργός σε σχέση με τους intel. Οι core duo δεν είναι 4 φορές ταχύτεροι από τους sonoma, πόσο μάλλον από τους P4....
> Άρα ο Jobs τόσα χρόνια σας πούλαγε μάπα επεξεργαστή. Και χαίρεστε.
> 
> Στη συνέχεια όμως βγαίνει το theregister και αποδεικνύει πως τελικά η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρότερη. 
> 
> Επομένως ο Jobs είναι ή ψεύτης ή απατεώνας.


Ανάφερε με ποιο μοντέλο σε συγκριση με ποιο μοντέλο;

αν όχι  τότε απλά κάνει σωστά την δουλεία του "marketing"

imac  είναι και ο g4,  και ο dual g5  (πχ)

----------


## kostthem

> Η Apple ανακοίνωσε 4x ταχύτητα του νέου imac σε σχέση με το παλιό.
> Επομένως, ο 64bit-G5 ήταν από πολύ παλιά πολύ πιο αργός σε σχέση με τους intel. Οι core duo δεν είναι 4 φορές ταχύτεροι από τους sonoma, πόσο μάλλον από τους P4....
> Άρα ο Jobs τόσα χρόνια σας πούλαγε μάπα επεξεργαστή. Και χαίρεστε.
> 
> Στη συνέχεια όμως βγαίνει το theregister και αποδεικνύει πως τελικά η διαφορά είναι πολύ μικρότερη. 
> 
> Επομένως ο Jobs είναι ή ψεύτης ή απατεώνας.


Παιδιά αν ένα θέμα δεν το κατέχετε μην γράφετε για αυτό.

4-5x ταχύτητα ανέφερε στην σύγκριση Powerbook (G4@1.4/1.5) με Mac Book Pro (Intel Core διπλού πυρήνα@1.8).
Όπου τα μοντέλα μεταξύ τους έχουν και άλλες διαφορές (κάρτα γραφικών, αναβαθμισμένο bus κλπ).

Όπως επίσς και πάλι σας θυμίζω πως ουδεμία σχέση έχει ο Intel Duo Core στο perfomance per watt με τους P4 που συγκρίναμε τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## kadronarxis

Μόλις βγήκε η αναβάθμιση από 10.4.4 σε 10.4.5.
Διορθώνει κάποια bugs του λειτουργικού.

Softare update όλοι λοιπόν, και για PowerPC αλλά και για intel.

Άντε γερά.

----------


## kadronarxis

Προσωπικά βλέπω μια αύξηση ταχύτητας τουλάχιστον 20%.
Τι έκαναν τα παλικάρια πάλι!!!! :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  

Απίστευτο update.

Ειδικά στο κομμάτι του internet(safari κλπ), έχουν πειράξει 1000% κάτι....

άντε γερά.

ΥΓ: προσωπικά δεν περίμενα κάποιο update αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## Πύρρος

Σχετικά με τις ταχύτητες και την κοροιδεία:

Για τα iμηλα, ο steve είπε "Μέχρι 2x" από μονό G5 σε διπλό intel. Οι συχνότητες είναι περίπου οι ίδιες.  Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι G5 είναι για πέταμα. Γενικά έχουν μεγαλύτερη μέγιστη συχνότητα (και κανένα εξάμηνο πριν τους core duo), και βγαίνουν και σε μηχανήματα με 2 επεξεργαστές, για 4 cores σύνολο. Το "κόλπο" που έκανε η apple για να της κάτσουν τα νούμερα, είναι ότι όταν πριν από κάτι μήνες έκανε τους power macs Dual Core, άφησε τους imacs με μονούς. 

Συμπέρασμα: η apple θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει τους imacs σε PowerPC με παρόμοια απόδοση. Ισως είχε πρόβλημα με την θερμότητα (βλ. επόμενο μέρος).

Στους φορητούς, τώρα, ο G5 ήταν υπερβολικά ζεστός, οπότε η apple είχε ξεμήνει με τον μάλλον κουρασμένο G4, και αυτόν, σε πολύ χλιαρές συχνότητες. Οπότε, αν βάλουμε μαζί τη νεότερη σχεδίαση, τα παραπάνω MHz ΚΑΙ τους 2 cores, το 4x δεν μοιάζει τόσο επιστημονική φαντασία. Να σημειωθεί εδωπέρα, ότι προφανώς, τα benchmarks που κάνει quote ο steve κάνουν scale 100% για παραπάνω από 1 cores, το οποίο βέβαια δεν ισχύει γενικά.

Οπότε: τα νέα intel μήλα, ΕΙΝΑΙ σημαντικά γρηγορότερα από τα μοντέλα που αντικατέστησαν, το οποίο οφείλεται και στον συμπαθέστατο επεξεργαστή της intel ΚΑΙ στο ότι τα μοντέλα που αντικατέστησαν ήταν προσεκτικά διαλεγμένα.

Αυτό δεν ήτανε ποτέ μυστικό. Από την πρώτη στιγμή, το σχέδιο ήταν "αρχίζουμε από τα ελαφριά, και τα βαριά στο τέλος".

----------


## kadronarxis

28 Φεβρουαρίου, όπως όλα δείχνουν, παρουσιάζεται το καινούργιο mac mini της Apple.
Πολλά ακούγονται ότι θα περιέχει, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα διαθέτει intel επεξεργαστή.

Είδωμεν! :Clap:

----------

